# What are you smoking today Part 2



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

The last one was really getting big so I thought I would create a 2nd one. Hope no one minds.

Today was a nice warm sunny day here in the Nation's Capitol area. I had an always outstanding Rocky Patel 1992 robusto and a Pete's Wicked Ale. A terrific combination!!




And in the end this is all that was left. Makes me sad... :sad:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Well Iceman, looks like you had a much better day so far than i did. Plus you took some aswome pics !!!! Makes me want to go out and get me some Petes and break out one of my RP's!!! Awsome Post !!!! :drinking:


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

The bottle isn't a twist off, but the cap isn't bent... How did you manage that? :shock:


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

I smoked a MBIII today


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Stuck at work! :sad:


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Ancient Warrior and Ashton Puro Sol. I did it kinda as a VS thing...and for this round the warrior surprisingly came out the winner.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Haven't smoked this week.... (well.... I did have one Monday...shhhhh)

But this weekend, I am only smoking the BEST!!! 

:woohoo:


----------



## TylerJames (Nov 17, 2005)

Today - The Griffins.


----------



## TommyBB (Jan 1, 2000)

Beginning a three day herf, here, this week. Some friends over tonight, don't know what I'll smoke yet.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

"suffered" through a Gurkha Symphony toay 8) 

Tomorrow is Hawaiian Shirt Friday...think I'm going with a Gurkha Vintage :roll:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

RedPop4 said:


> Beginning a three day herf, here, this week. Some friends over tonight, don't know what I'll smoke yet.


Say hi to everyone and enjoy, brother!


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

No good pics because I was breaking my own rules and smoking in my truck but...... I had a fantastic Montecristo white label. Creamy and delicious!!!!!! Not a bad day at all.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL FORD, Brother!! 

I can't break that rule till I am old and alone.... you know... another 5 or 6 years.... hahhaaa


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

How did you like that Griffin's TJ?? Those babies are in my top five.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

It was another beautiful day here in Northern Virginia. I had the day off and did some yard work in the morning and then a trip to the local B&M. I had one of their own cigars. They have someone make them for Cigar King and I thought I would give a robusto a shot. Very good cigar. On the milder side with a nice peppery taste. I will have these again.

Then I got home and headed out to the deck. I had another of those tasty Pete's Wicked Ale and a Royal Jamaica Gold corona. Just wonderful together.

http://imageshack.us




But it was still nice out and the sun was shining, what should I do??
I decided to double my pleasure and popped open another Pete's Wickied Ale and fire up a Vibe robusto!!! Well.... someone had to do it, right??





All thats left of a good cigar day.

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Iceman said:


> ][/URL]


Nice shots Rick! Wow...... :shock:

And this is a perfect example of "toothy"........

Great stick!


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> BEAUTIFUL FORD, Brother!!
> 
> I can't break that rule till I am old and alone.... you know... another 5 or 6 years.... hahhaaa


Thanks Cman, I shouldnt break my own rules but i have no discipline at times. I had an hour drive in traffic. the cigar was in the truck and i ould roll with the windows down because of the nice day so i said what the heck.

Ice, Again very nice pictures. I have a few of those jamaican smokes in my humi. how are they i have never had one???


----------



## TylerJames (Nov 17, 2005)

Iceman said:


> How did you like that Griffin's TJ?? Those babies are in my top five.


Loved it! A perfect cigar for a beautiful afternoon. I'd say it compares well to the Ashton Double Magnum I had a few days ago.

This being my first Griffin's, I'm going to say it's definitely in my tops. The Griffins, Ashton 2x Mag, and the CAO MX2 are my top 3 (in no order)


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Keep experimenting TJ. That'll change. That'll change.


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

Todays line up for this warm sunny day with lots of iced Ginger Ale.

A fuente 858
A fuente 858
A fuente Chateau Fuente (M) 
Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Robusto Grande


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Another great stick from CM :smile:. I torched my pinky lighting it 


And in current CR fashion, all that was left:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Today i am Smoking all of these :woohoo:

http://imageshack.us


----------



## TylerJames (Nov 17, 2005)

I enjoyed a CAO L'anniversaire Maduro today. Simpler, medium to full bodied smoke. Lots of cocoa towards the beginning, but about halfway through the earthy tastes burst into the spotlight. Wow. Perfect representation of what a maduro should be!!!


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

*CAO CX2*

I had a fantastic CX2 today after my morning workout gifted by the Cman. It was GREAT !!!!! IMO


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I did a 601 Black Label(Conn Shade) and a JdN Cel today.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

JAMES!!!

Those are great shots!!! 

What an ash!! But we know you are king there!! 


Coolness!


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Only did one, and I prolly shouldn't have done that one. First since Monday...



















No more for a couple of more days, but damn it was good..... :twisted:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> JAMES!!!
> 
> Those are great shots!!!
> 
> ...


ok for my second of the day i had another smoke gifted by the Cman. It was a always fantastic Camaguay !!!! I know im not the ASH KING !!!! but with this one I took a shot at the champ !!!!!!!!
:mrgreen:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Denahue said:


> Only did one, and I prolly shouldn't have done that one. First since Monday...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool Shots Denahue !!!!!!!


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

thehat101 said:


>


I believe that's closer than anyone has ever come :shock:

I ran by the shop and picked up a few goodies:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us



washed down with a great new brew


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

thehat101 said:


> Cycleman said:
> 
> 
> > JAMES!!!
> ...


WHOLLY SHIT!!!!

I mean......... AWESOME!!!!!!!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Anton.... I have yet to try that one... how was it?

I luv the color of money.........


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

*End of the week*

For the last moke of this weekend I went with Old faithful the REO !!!!


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> Anton.... I have yet to try that one... how was it?
> 
> I luv the color of money.........


both the beer and the cigar were first rate.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Anton said:


> Cycleman said:
> 
> 
> > Anton.... I have yet to try that one... how was it?
> ...


Cool Pics!!!! i need to try both of those i have never had one of those La A's or the beer. The smoke is pretty darned expensive for my budget.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

WOW!!! You guys are killing me. I have to work all weekend and you BOTLs all smoked some great cigars, drank some tasty looking beverages, and tortured me with all the pictures. Everyone of you guys have some mouthwatering pictures.


----------



## TylerJames (Nov 17, 2005)

Right now I'm enjoying a La Aurora 1903 Platinum.

Wow!!!!!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

TylerJames said:


> Right now I'm enjoying a La Aurora 1903 Platinum.
> 
> Wow!!!!!


Those are good. I have a few in the humidor right now that I bought when I was at an Aurora event.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

I'm with Iceman...no cigars the entire weekend...Allergies and sinus headache not to mention an Easter Cantata I sang in....BUT

Today....yeah baby


My first Ancient Warrior. Really Really enjoyed this one....a mellower version of the Gurkha Vintage. same great cedar/woodsy flavor , just not as intense. smooth all the way down...for $5, I'll have to get some more of these guys!!


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

Had a Nic Antano 1970,Onyx Reserve,and a pipe full of Prince Albert.


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

Started the day with a Esplendito followed by a Cohiba Robusto ended the evening with a RP Signature..........nice day


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

About to have a Gurkha Legend, I don't even like these things :???:

Edit: I take it back, heh. That was a tasty treat, it's a shame they can't all be that good.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

I had another Padron 2000 maddie.

Thanks Dayve.


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

Don't know what I smoked today. I'm sorting my cigars in my humidor and some with no ring. May be a second or overrun. Not bad for an everyday cigar. But still don't what I smoked. :?: :?: :?:


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

Nothing yet, been too busy at work, all these no-smoking places are a pain in the butt..(excuse the pun). :|


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Meetings, phone calls, knuckleheads wanting things...no time for a smoke today. :???: 

Although, I will be relaxing tonight around sunset...think the wife wants to have a smoke too...yeah...that's the ticket... Me and the wife and a couple of smokes...


----------



## TylerJames (Nov 17, 2005)

Karl Erik Private Blend no. 16

I decided today was a pipe day


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

:lolat: 


didier said:


> Don't know what I smoked today. I'm sorting my cigars in my humidor and some with no ring. May be a second or overrun. Not bad for an everyday cigar. But still don't what I smoked. :?: :?: :?:


I think we all have a few cigars like that.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Today I headed over the B&M and had one of their house cigars. Very nice. Then I got home and headed out to the deck. I had a very good Royal Jamaica Gold robusto and a Red Stripe. I brought the XM radio out and listened to the "The Joint". Its their Reggae station. Hey Mon.... it was a good day!!





And in the end this was all that was left... :smoke:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey!!! I just had some Red Stripe on Saturday Night!!

(Sorry for the finger thing below.... I was drinking :lol: )

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Not a fan of Red Stripe I guess XD


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

I dont know what this was, but it was pretty good. Can anyone identify???


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

I'll have having an Opus Perfexion No. 5 tonight, in celebration of the last warm day for a while.









More pictures may come.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Awesome photo!! How did you get color and Black and White?

You are my new hero!


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

I have a friend who is doing product design in college, and he had to learn how to use 3-d design programs and things like Photoshop. If you have any pictures you want done like that, let me know. He's always asking me for pictures he can :smile:


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> Awesome photo!! How did you get color and Black and White?
> 
> You are my new hero!


CM, not hard, but can be time consumming...in Photoshop set a mask around the item you want to keep the color in, invert the make, desaturate the color in the mask and you have it...see , simple... :roll: 8)


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

thehat101 said:


> I dont know what this was, but it was pretty good. Can anyone identify???


That's a Plasencia Reserva Organica

Plasencia Reserva Organica Corona cigars are handmade in Nicaragua from 100% organically-grown tobaccos like the Indians did 500 years ago.


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

thehat101 said:


> I dont know what this was, but it was pretty good. Can anyone identify???


That's a Plasencia Reserva Organica

Plasencia Reserva Organica Corona cigars are handmade in Nicaragua from 100% organically-grown tobaccos like the Indians did 500 years ago.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks Madmike i couldnt read the damn band lol. Today i had a Torano 1959, it was pretty damn good. Now i know what the saying silky wrapper is all about. Great tasting smoke. only issue was the burn i spent too much time trying to keep it straight. I think the wind had alot to do with it today but all in all very good tasting, great draw lots of good smoke.



http://imageshack.us


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

GREAT freaking photos! 

Nice made stick too......


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I tried to smoke this one..... but it was just way-not-for-me.... but i did always want to try one... so now I have. I think it made it about an inch and I switch.....



*I went to an old faithful..... Rockey Churchill........*


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Yeah, those particular FdO's aren't too good :lol:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Great pictures guys!! Dayve... that is a very cool picture. Hat... that gin and tonic looks great. I bet it was a good match for that Torano.

CM... what was wrong with that Flor de Oliva? They always looked so good.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

I smoke them pretty frequently, and they can be very unpredictable; especially the Maduro version. From tight draws to tunnels to foul flavors, they can have problems. I pick 'em up for around $2/stick, and I really don't mind catching a dog-rocket every now and again, 'cos when they're good, they're great.


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

padilla hybrid


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Onyx Belicoso, yesterday and HdM Excaliber, for today


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

Only managed to smoke 1 today this Peterson Churchill


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

BARBARIAN said:


> Only managed to smoke 1 today this Peterson Churchill


I luv these...


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

Same sticks. Nic Antanos , Onyx, and my pipe.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Iceman said:


> Great pictures guys!! Dayve... that is a very cool picture. Hat... that gin and tonic looks great. I bet it was a good match for that Torano.
> 
> CM... what was wrong with that Flor de Oliva? They always looked so good.


Yes Ice it was a much needed drink, i had a pretty rough day. The smoke was fantastic and the drink well that is always good

Today I had a Padron 1964 and a Montecristo Tubos Both were awsome !!!!


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

About the question "What are you smoking today", I never know what I'll smoke. I open my humidor and choose for the moment. If I go somewhere, I put 4 or 5 differents cigars in my travel humidor and choose wich one I want just before to light it.
The only one I know in advance, is the one I want to try with Cycleman at LSB in couple of week. The only think I know about these cigars are from the salesman. The pale is not to strong, the darker is stronger, and robusto mean strong. 
Never to late to learn !!!!!!!!!!! :???:


----------



## TylerJames (Nov 17, 2005)

I don't have any good cigars today. I guess it's another pipe day 

give me cigars?


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

damn looks like a good day for CM

Partagas #2 
fonseca habano selection


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

It was.... and I had another one of these bad-boys just now....

http://imageshack.us

Sounds like you had a good day too, Bro....


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Had a Jamaican to end the evening. I think it burned for 2 hours lol.

http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Michael have I told you lately that I hate you :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> [im]http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/2011/piddillaib8.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> http://imageshack.us


That's a coincidence... I passed up both of those stogies at the B&M last night for a Sosa and a CAO Maduro LAnniversaire Belicoso


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Well, the feeling in my jaw is coming back...So I went with a Peterson Gran Reserva robusto. Mmm Mmm. Nice camaroom wrapper, Nicaraguan and Honduran long-leaf tobaccos...what's not to like?


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Cool ashtray and NICE ASS ... i mean ASH baby!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Matt76 said:


> Michael have I told you lately that I hate you :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


That's just because I'm not there to pick up your soap when you drop it

..................... :shock: ............................

By the way... i smoked a Diamond Crown Maximas and the new Don Pepin.... photos posted in reviews.... :|

A very good weekend of cigars!!!


----------



## TylerJames (Nov 17, 2005)

Yesterday... the day I had NO cigars, a good friend (who owed me.. $) got me a CAO MX2 and it was as good as it's always been. Soo smooth, creamy, mild, and satisfyingly earthy.

Tonight (since he still owes me money) i asked him to pick me up a CAO Italia... one I've never tried. I dont think he got it, though. Sadly.


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

ok time to smoke u all

today's smokes

Montecristo White
Ashton VSG torpedo
Gurkha Legend 

and some cognac to boot. Today was a great day


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Today was a CAO type of day. I started out with a Italia amd finished with a CAO Black. I thought i liked them but after this last one i am not so sure. I wasnt feeling the flavor at all!! :sad: The black that is I love the Italias


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Tonight while cooking up the biggest steak i have ever cooked I had a Gurkha Nepolese Warrior. It was pretty darned good i must say. It was a very spicey stick, with some nutty taste to it. Not usually my cup of tea but this was pretty fantastic!!! I would reccomend if you have never tried one. Except for Cman There was no real cream to this one at all that i could tell sorry.

The 2 pound steak MMMM :lol: 


The smoke and drink 


The finished steak 
http://imageshack.ushttp://imageshack.us

Hope everyone had a good Easter !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

damn that makes me hungry


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Dude...That's not fair...enjoying ALL that meat at one time (while it was snowing off and on here for 3 days)...If I was your neighbor, I'd find an excuse to borrow something..just about dinner time :shock: 

I could smell it from here (why haven't they invented smellivision??). Awesome pics and an even better smoke...planning to feed the neighborhood with that side of beef? What kind of run did ya put on it...looks like it cooked up real nice!


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

It sure was good Spar and i didnt even share it with my wife. Im sort of a cave man that way. For you my friend i will share my secret rub. This rub makes the best flavored steak you will have (well except when you get that filet mignon side of beef then you dont put anything on it). But if you are going to use a rub on a steak it doesnt get much better than this. 
Enjoy 

Ingredients for a Basic Steak Rub
blend:
1 tablespoon ground black pepper
1 tablespoon kosher salt
1 tablespoon parsley flakes
1 tablespoon paprika
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1/2 teaspoon cayenne 

O yeah and use this rub in conjuction with a light coat of olive oil. It seals all of the good steak juice in while grilling.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks Hat. My next project on the grill. Those pix's look great too. 
YUMMY 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

:bowdown:



> It sure was good Spar and i didnt even share it with my wife. Im sort of a cave man that way. For you my friend i will share my secret rub. This rub makes the best flavored steak you will have (well except when you get that filet mignon side of beef then you dont put anything on it). But if you are going to use a rub on a steak it doesnt get much better than this.
> Enjoy
> 
> Ingredients for a Basic Steak Rub
> ...


Lokking to be in the 50's by week's end...gonna do some grillin' :banana:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Today I'm having a Gurkha Special-Edition Cameroon Boer....This was a part of a Sampler I got from CI ...Yeah baby....

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prod ... 01&cat=132


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Sounds fantastic let us know how it treats you. I have never had one.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

The Boer CM sent up here was really good, I'm sure you'll like them Spar :smile:. 

Not sure what I'll be having today, maybe a Flor de Oliva after work.


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

Smoking my new #1 favorite. Onyx Reserves. I will be ordering lots of these in the future.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

There is a LOT of people who feel that way Bang.


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Bangbang said:


> Smoking my new #1 favorite. Onyx Reserves. I will be ordering lots of these in the future.


and you get a lot of stogie for not a lot of buck...a great buy if you look around... 8)


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Great pictures guys... :beerchug: 
It seems we have really upped the ante when it comes to pictures. All this food makes me hungry.. :hungry: 

I was at my brother's house for Easter weekend and over the 4 day period (Friday thru Monday) I had 11 cigars... :banana: 

REOs, Don Diegos, RP's, RyJs, and Montesinos. I am a bit "cigared out" right now, but boy it was fun to hang with all 3 of my brothers and have a herfing Easter weekend. Oh yea... did I mention some adult beverages were consumed too?? :wink:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

> I was at my brother's house for Easter weekend and over the 4 day period (Friday thru Monday) I had 11 cigars...


 :shock: :shock:

I chose a R & J Vintage corona compliments of C-Man (come to think of it, I would be saying this for a very long time... 8) )



















I have had RJ smokes before. I enjoyed this one...I'm a fan of them but not a BIG fan... :roll:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice...

I see that cemetary has a fence, also...... So many dieing to get in.....

Ba' dump poo!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

This afternoon after I regained my senses from Madmike's bomb I decided I neded to calm my nerves with a cigar and a beverage. I selected a Griffin's robusto that CM had sent me a few weeks ago and a Sam Adams Boston Lager.


http://imageshack.us

And in the end this is all that remained.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Great pics Spar, and Ice. 

I have no such pictures today, however, I had my first CAO Vision WOOOHOOOO!!! I finally found one today while i was at an awsome B&M just a hair south of Nashville. It was pretty darned good i must say. 

Even better they were selling them for 10 bucks. I also picked up my first La Aroura preforido or however you spell it. it also cost me 10 bucks those 2 awsome smokes and a diet MT Dew for 24 bucks with tax. Not to shabby. I also got super smacked today by TBU from Cbid i will post picks of that one later. Hope all of your day were as good as mine


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Woowoo! 

Nice photos as always...... jelous here.....

I haven't smoked sense Sunday.... 

Humm....


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

On Deck for Tonight. First the La Aroma de Cuba then the RP Vintage...


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Beam is the only way to go, Mike . How's that La Aroma de Cuba?


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Dayve said:


> Beam is the only way to go, Mike . How's that La Aroma de Cuba?


I like these. They get "that taste" I am looking for about halfway through.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Gurkha Master Select Toro for me today....


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Tonight I'm going to try:

Villazon Seconds
http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=438505

that was gifted to me and ..... a....

White Owl!!!!!!!!!!

NO LIE!!!!!!!! the guy sent one as a joke..... SO I'm going to do a review.....

Be ready................ :lol:


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

I am curious to see what will be your review for the white owl


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

didier said:


> I am curious to see what will be your review for the white owl


Me too.....

Should I die tonight.... please see that Ram's rose's get my stash..... :lol:


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

Is it good for his roses if your stash contain White Owl :?: :?: :?:


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

Anyway, if you die, can I keep your Bike? :bowdown:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

no


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

And you told we was friend!!!!! :bawling: :bawling: :bawling:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Today i Had my first La Aura Preforido (sorry no pics) but it was fantastic. I also had my first CAO Brazilia, and i must say i actually really enjoyed it and i was afriad that i wouldnt pretty good smoke :lol: Although it didnt burn really straight it held a killer ash


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

OOOOOOOH AAAAAAAAAH nice ash Dude. Althought it's a little bent. 8) 

How was the CAO Brazilia? CAO's are med to full body..:dunno: The camaroon is delish but not real strong...


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Sparhawk said:


> OOOOOOOH AAAAAAAAAH nice ash Dude. Althought it's a little bent. 8)
> 
> How was the CAO Brazilia? CAO's are med to full body..:dunno: The camaroon is delish but not real strong...


I was thinking about doing a review on the Brazilia because i really liked it. I will smoke another one tomorrow and give you a full report


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Looking forward to it, James.... :smile:


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

I went around a month smoking nothing but Brazilia Amazons, I love 'em :smile:. 

Had a Tatuaje Patite Tatuaje earlier, it was pretty tasty.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Sweeeeeeeeeet!

Today it's cold and rain (turning to flurries later) but this afternoon looks better. Not sure if I'm gonna lit up...family coming in, long weekend ahead...ya know life in general... :roll:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I've traded my shifts at Famous for a glorious weekend of doing taxes...... :roll: No cigars for me!


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

StantheTaxMan said:


> I've traded my shifts at Famous for a glorious weekend of doing taxes...... :roll: No cigars for me!


What! You mean stogies consumed while working are not a deduction? I thought I could place them under "Medical"...cheaper then Xanax and I feel less side effects.... 8)


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

smoked a few Royal silks lately and a RS gold

also smoked an el rico habano

on monday I smoked a 22yr old montecristo from the island. It was gifted to me by a lurker here on the board.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

A day late. On Thursday I had my old stand by... a Don Diego corona and a very tasty Pete's Wicked Ale. I had that Pete's in the new beer glass that my pal Patrick sent me. I poured the Pete's in and realized big that glass was. Barely over half filled.


http://imageshack.us
http://imageshack.us

All that was left.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Had an El Mejor Espresso earlier, definitely not my thing. It tasted similar to a blackened marsh-mellow, not bad, just not a flavor I'm looking for in a cigar.


----------



## TylerJames (Nov 17, 2005)

Today is a day for the Ashton Heritage Puro Sol. 

Can't wait. Sungrown everything with a cameroon wrapper. Yes.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

TylerJames said:


> Today is a day for the Ashton Heritage Puro Sol.
> 
> Can't wait. Sungrown everything with a cameroon wrapper. Yes.


Great stick! Just posted a review on that very smoke on easter!

Let us know your thoughts!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

If you look long enough...... you'll see a Gurkha Legend and a coors light..... But you have to look for a very VERY long time....


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

That's funny, For the coors light no problem but it took me some time to see the Gurkha. Don't know why !!!


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

aristoff
pueblo domincano #2
Cienfeugos
Quintero


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Turned cold this weekend..Had a RP Vintage 1990 Saturday evening. Yesterday and today are quite bitter and lots of wind...probablly won't lit up until later in the week. Unless......I can get my wife to go to a cigar bar in Washington (PA not DC) ....45 mins away...BUT it's near the mall... :roll:


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Okay guys...this is the day that Stan gets clobbered...he won't be smoking much...unless you count the pencils he'll be burning up...and maybe tomorrow too...so bless him in what ever way you see fit...I pity the Tax Preparer on last days of the season...of course there are those who also have filed an extention...so they will be back into Stan's office in a little while.... 

Oh, as for me...I have too many to choose from...but I think I'll have to at least fire up on of my last Zino Davidoff Mouton Cadet Tubo #1s...I'm saving the ones Pat sent me for an upcoming event.... 8)


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

Iceman said:


> A day late. On Thursday I had my old stand by... a Don Diego corona and a very tasty Pete's Wicked Ale. I had that Pete's in the new beer glass that my pal Patrick sent me. I poured the Pete's in and realized big that glass was. Barely over half filled.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

ram416 said:


> Okay guys...this is the day that Stan gets clobbered...he won't be smoking much...unless you count the pencils he'll be burning up...and maybe tomorrow too...so bless him in what ever way you see fit...I pity the Tax Preparer on last days of the season...of course there are those who also have filed and extemtion...so they will be back into Stan's office in a little while....
> 
> Oh, as for me...I have too many to choose from...but I think I'll have to at least fire up on of my last Zino Davidoff Mouton Cadet Tubo #1s...I'm saving the ones Pat sent me for an upcoming event.... 8)


Happy B-Day Rick.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

It is a miserable day here in the Mid Atlantic. Rainy and very windy. Part of the NorEaster that is pounding New England. However, a real CA braves the elements for a good cigar. I went over to the B&M and had a really good Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 robusto.

When I got home I put on a warm coat and headed out to the deck and enjoyed a really good Cusano Corojo 1997 robusto that was sent to me from Mad Mike. In honor of the Boston Marathon that was being run I had a Sam Adams Boston Lager.

The Cusano Corojo is a really good full flavored cigar. Great taste and easy draw. Not full bodied... just full flavored. I had never had had one before, but will be sure to have one again. Thanks for such a tasty cigar Mike... :beerchug:


http://imageshack.us


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Thanks Pat...I'll try and make you proud with my beer-to-cigar consumtion ratio tonight.... 8)


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2007)

Looking for photos of the empty plate that used to have a Birthday Cake on it. Empty box of Cigars and a case of empty beer bottles. :dunno:


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Excellent!!!


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

*Drivers Seat*

Got the Vibe in the Driver's Seat tonight with a Stella...

Hey CM, what ya reckon that is peeking out over the shoulder of that Beer?? :twisted:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Even with the tail end of the rain and cold weather, I did enjoy a very nice Padilla Edicion Especial Achilles yesterday. My first. No particular taste or aroma came through, just a great all around cigar. Thanks C-man!!


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Currently having a Don Benigno Panatele gifted by a friend.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Had a Don Pepin Black Label Robusto followed by a LGC Serie R Maduro yesterday. It was a good day :smile:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Denahue said:


> Currently having a Don Benigno Panatele gifted by a friend.


Bastard!:wink:
How is it?
You ARE outside, right?!:wink:


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Just finished up a CAO L'Anniversaire Maduro Belicoso


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: Drivers Seat*



Madmike said:


> Hey CM, what ya reckon that is peeking out over the shoulder of that Beer?? :twisted:


Thats a bottle of Smoking Loon wine!!! A very good winery. What kind is it?? How was that Vibe??


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Drivers Seat*



Iceman said:


> Thats a bottle of Smoking Loon wine!!! A very good winery. What kind is it?? How was that Vibe??


See my review...The wine is Cab Sauvignon


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm digging the barbie-mobile.... :lol:


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

Anyway CM didn't smoked today, he is too sick. Poor baby I hope he will survive !!! :boohoo: :boohoo: :boohoo: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Today i had a very very good Padilla Gifted by the Cman !!!! The first i have ever tried and it was awsome.

http://imageshack.us

Since he gifted me the stick and I just so happen to have one of my favorite watches on.... I struck a cycleman pose. Sorry for stealing your MOJO!!! 8)

http://imageshack.us

Then Me and my wife had some good sides of beef. I must say a pretty darned good day. MM MMM Look at tose perfect diamond drill marks!!!
http://imageshack.us


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Geeez!!! Hat... You are living the good life today!! Great pictures... :beerchug:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

thehat101 said:


> Today i had a very very good Padilla Gifted by the Cman !!!! The first i have ever tried and it was awsome.
> 
> http://imageshack.us
> 
> ...


I luv this smoke! Glad you enjoyed it, also. Nice watch.... nice photos..... nice dead cow with diamonds!!!

Hell... you're just nice! :lol:


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

I smoked a Partagas Short last night which I believe was gifted to me by Cycleman. It was delicious. Really enjoyed it with a glass of Cabernet. Yeah, a Cuban and a glass of wine. I even used a wine glass for this special event. I can only imagine what the same cigar in a larger size would be like.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Sweet sweet sweet!!!!!!!!!!! 

Good show Davye!


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Yeah baby...Padilla Corojo. Had one the other day...really enjoyed it.

Yeah Baby Maximus #5. Had a couple of those. Likewise , a great smoke.

You guys make them look even better with the LARGE photos..


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Today I had a CAO Italia with yellow cello. O yeah and get this.... It was gifted by my wife. She went into the B&M while at the mall and asked my buddy henry what i liked and he gave her an Italia. One of my Favs !!!!

O by the wat Awsome shots Davey !!!


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

What a fine smoke that was, I'm only disappointed I hadn't tried one sooner.

Edit: Likewise, Hat! That's quite an ash you've got there, and a nice drink to boot.


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Don't care for the Italis OR the Gin....but nice pic and I am glad YOU enjoyed them both. 

I smoked a Gurkha X Fuerte last night for the first time. Not bad, Not Great.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Madmike said:


> Don't care for the Italis OR the Gin....but nice pic and I am glad YOU enjoyed them both.
> 
> I smoked a Gurkha X Fuerte last night for the first time. Not bad, Not Great.


You really are mad lol. I cant believe i went 0 for 2 with that combo!!!! :hmm: But i will keep that in mind if you ever need bombed. No Italias .... No Gin !!!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

thehat101 said:


> Madmike said:
> 
> 
> > Don't care for the Italis OR the Gin....but nice pic and I am glad YOU enjoyed them both.
> ...


That's how Me and MadMike met..... he posted he didn't like this smoke... I posted that it is one of my FAVORITES..... and the guy hits me with 7 or 8 of them...... YUMMY!!!

He does like the Brizilain.... :roll:


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Having a Rocky Patel Fusion gifted to me by Michael da cycle at the LSB the other night.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Due tell..... Denny.....


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Absolutly yummy... I'll nub this puppy! (No Stan, it isn't Dubya, or Scooter.)


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

I just finished off a Trinidad this morning while making an ISO of a great DVD...I think I'll burn some copies and send them out to a few members who would like such things... 8)


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

ram416 said:


> I just finished off a Trinidad this morning while making an ISO of a great DVD...I think I'll burn some copies and send them out to a few members who would like such things... 8)


Great smoke.....!

Is the dvd ****?


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Now where did I put that "I Love ****" emoticon....I know it is here somewhere.


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Nope..it's not...but it is a GREAT movie...I'll PM you to see if you want one.... 8)


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

This afternoon I had a Santa Damiano and a Sam Adam's Boston Lager.
This was an unbelievable cigar that was sent to me by non other than the Rammer. Nice meduim mild cigar with lots and lots of creamy smoke. Very easy draw. I am going to get more of these babies. Just an awesome cigar!!




I was just enjoying life out on the deck and had "homebrew" that a co-worker had given me and a very tasty ISOM that Buzz had sent me. A Hoyo de Monterey.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Last night me and a few of my buddies went to a cool cigar bar in down town cincinnati, and i had my first Fuente Fuente, and it was awsome. The only thing that made the evening bad was the fact that while we were in the bar enjoying a good smoke, a good drink and some music.... Someone broke into my buddies car and stole his concealed carry weapon. Yes folks you heard me right. Here is the kicker though. The guy who stole it had to have been the dude that valet parked our car. Dont worry we have filed no police report and there ar three Airborne Ranger type guys heading back to that place tonight. More to follow and i am thinking about taking pictures of the mess we make of this guy for your viewing pleasure. :twisted:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice story James! Little ****er....


Smoking an Opus today with Denny and Da'Boys! Down in Y-bor.... 


Woohoo!!!!!!!! :woohoo:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

> The guy who stole it had to have been the dude that valet parked our car. Dont worry we have filed no police report and there ar three Airborne Ranger type guys heading back to that place tonight. More to follow and i am thinking about taking pictures of the mess we make of this guy for your viewing pleasure.


Sucks to be him....I hear that guns make very good clubs while unloaded...purely rumor of course.. :roll:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

I had a Joya De Nic Antano, it was good except for the tight draw. I think my plan for later tonight is to light up a Cohiba Red Dot Toro on the porch.


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

I was at the beach this weekend on an overnight bike trip...smoked a Gurkha Perfecto...Legend I guess, A Player's Club and some new I picked up at a smnoke shop down there called a Nording

Anyone ever heard of a Nording? Was a pretty good smoke.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

CM sent me on a while back, I liked it a lot.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Luv the Nording....

not going to be able to find them in a year or two.... I only have about 6 left..... :shock:

http://cigar-review.com/index2.php?opti ... pic&t=2527


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

currently enjoying an RP EDGE Maduro.

very nice.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Late in posting my weekend treats...  
On Saturday evening I had a CAO Vision sent to me by CM and a tasty India Pale Ale. Very enjoyable.

http://imageshack.us


Then on Sunday, after about 5 hours of back breaking yard work I thought I was entitled to relax. So I pulled out a fantastic Griffin's, gifted from Madmike, and an English Pale Ale. Except for an aching back it was very relaxing.

http://imageshack.us
http://imageshack.us


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

finished the day with a Gurkha Vintage and 12 ounces of Magic Hat: Circus Boy which is a great Hefeweizen beer. The tastes really complimented each other. I highly recommend.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

I love Circus Boy. If you're a fan of Hefeweizens, try to get your hands on a 6 of UFO (by Harpoon), they're a bit fuller in flavor than Circus Boy or Sierra Nevada Wheat. I wasn't able to enjoy a cigar today, but I'm drinking a Magic Hat Fat Angel :smile:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Another nice spring day here in the DC area. So yet again I headed out to the deck with a Camy and a Sam Adams Boston Lager. It was very relaxing. This Camy was one of the cigars that Heavymetal sent me last fall. It has been in the humidor for about 7 months now. Very nice and mellow. Just look at that flawless wrapper.

Where has HM been?? We need to get him back here.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

now THAT's a nice looking cigar...too good to smoke...well, almost.. :twisted:


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

YYYUUUMMM!!!!! :shock:


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

damn that gives me an idea. I might pull out my last cammy from CM to smoke for graduation


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Another "Lunch" C-man?? Ahhhhh....I miss the beach..

I'm having a RP Vintage 1990 today sunny but wind is whipping about 30 knots...


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm going to an Oliva event at my shop in a bit :smile:.


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

On my second Hoyo of the day and loving it..............mmmmmmm!


----------



## TylerJames (Nov 17, 2005)

Today is a day for an Alcazar no. 5. (My friend had one recently and said it was really good for the price.) They're cheaply priced maduros. I've been looking for a cheaper but still good "go-to" smoke, so we'll see how this one goes. It's an experiment. haha

it was like 3.50 for the torpedo.


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Just finished a Pepin Blue. Yuummmmm!!! The weather even cooperated. 63 degrees.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Today i had CAO Mx2 which was very good, but i liked the CX2 better. I also had a punch which was ok, but earlier this week i had a Punch Rare Corojo which was fantastic. If you are a fan of Corojos try one of those bad boys out pretty darned good.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Great photos James!

I just finished this bad boy...

http://imageshack.us


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> Great photos James!
> 
> I just finished this bad boy...
> 
> http://imageshack.us


looking good how was it ???


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Mild to medium.... a bit dry, but it just came in a bomb today.... I couldn't wait!!!! 

pretty good.... about a C- 

I'd smoke one again... but not buy any..... 

looking forward to that CX2 you sent me.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> Mild to medium.... a bit dry, but it just came in a bomb today.... I couldn't wait!!!!
> 
> pretty good.... about a C-
> 
> ...


I love those CX2 s they are worth every penny IMO :dude:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm going to really pay attention while i smoke this one you sent.... Has to be good if you're so into them.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Just got back from the Oliva event it was pretty cool to talk with the reps Oliva had there :smile:. Only problem is I completely ran out of room in my 36qt cooler, and don't have enough beads to run my 100qt cooler.

Sorry about the lousy pictures, I need to replace the batteries in my camera.

http://imageshack.us

The sampler and cutter were free. The sampler contains:
Special S Figurado
Serie O Toro
Serie G Maduro Robusto
Serie G Maduro Belicoso (I bought a box of these)
Serie G Cameroon Special G


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

Very nice box Dayve, The sampler look great. Enjoy :smoke:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I luv Oliva!!

Nice score, brother....


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

I had my first Oliva this past weekend and it was very good !! Nice score !!!


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Last Night, A Player's Club and a Partagas #10 Maddie


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Dayve said:


> Just got back from the Oliva event it was pretty cool to talk with the reps Oliva had there :smile:. Only problem is I completely ran out of room in my 36qt cooler, and don't have enough beads to run my 100qt cooler.


Quick fix for your big cooloerdor is some Oasis floral foam. You can get it from any florist shop or walmart. Make sure you get the wet kind. It must be able to hold water. I posted a thread in here on how to build a coolerdor, and it shows how to use the oasis foam as a humidifier.

http://cigar-review.com/index2.php?opti ... pic&t=3042


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks mate, I'll head over to WalMart later and pick some up.


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

I bought the CAO comemoritive with the DVD from Famous. I liked the Brazilia, Italia, Maduro(similiar to Sancho Panza IMO) but the Camaroon was to woody and bitter formy taste. However it was perfect in every other way. Excellent slow burn,construction,and draw.


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

For the bead, you can find at home depot some at Home Depot. This is made for plant, you mix with the soil and don't have to give water so often. That look like coarse salt and when you add water or juice 70/70, that grow like creasy and become like jello. I use it and am very surprise how good that's work. 
I'll check my bottle this evening and give you the name. Maybe this is the same think that bead. I was using it for my plant and when I start smoking cigars and reading about humidor I decide to try it and never have problem. Since I saw some humitube and the salt inside look exactly like mine.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

> I'll check my bottle this evening and give you the name


:dunno: I can't find this %$#^&@[email protected] bottle. As soon I find it I let you know


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Rocky P Vintage 1990, and a Rocky P Cuban blend while chatting with Michael... :shock:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Yesterday was ou tof the ordinary...

An Oliva Series G box-pressed toro for lunch and a Flor de Oliva rubusto (newly acquired smoke..  ) as a before dinner snack. I got to pull the Mid-8AM last night so nothing after dinner 'cept my pillow....

Today looks good...Hmmm so many choices....so many....choices :roll:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

So far today i had an Idian Tabac Super Fuerte Maddy while cutting the grass. Was pretty good. I think i am gonna step it up tonight though. Im thinking Opus X or maybe a RP OWR hmmm what to do what to do :lol:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

It was a boring night at work, so at about midnight I went out and had a "house brand" robusto that I get from my B&M. They are medium mild with a natural wrapper. Not bad for a work stogie. When I got outside the only other night shift cigar smoker had just out with a Davidoff. We enjoyed our cigars and discussed the first day of the NFL draft.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Man i had an awsome night!! It included good cigars, awsome food, and girl in a hot tub in bikinis. I wil post pictures when i recover !!!!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Going to smoke one of these bad-boys today and maybe post a review....



:|


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Camaugay 98 Figuado #1 Corojo !!!!!!

http://imageshack.us


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Today i had a fantastic Torano Virtuoso, and a Gurkha X Fuerte which wopped my ass. O yeah.... dont make fun of the beer i am watching calories damnit :lol:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

the watch, the photos, the girls.. are you sure you aren't the son of c-man?

BTW, just fired up an Hoyo de Monterey Excalibur 1066


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

yum the X-fuerte is like eating a big piece of chocolate cake


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

> Anton said:
> 
> 
> > the watch, the photos, the girls.. are you sure you aren't the son of c-man?
> ...


I dont think there is any blood relation, I think we just enjoy the finer things in life like Girls, and nice watches. I must admit though, i do steal his photo ideas because well...... he takes kick ass photos !!!!!! :lol:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

O yeah I almost forgot...

I just had my second Punch Rare Corojo, and i enjoyed it just as much as i did the first one. I smoked it while at my local shop so there are no pics. However, I decided to buy an extra one on the way out the door and i will post a review tomorrow. If you like Corojos, this is a great little stick for 4 bucks a pop. More to follow.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Thank's for the nice words James!

Great shots and nice freaking smokes!

Here is that Davidoff and a few bikini's........


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> Thank's for the nice words James!
> 
> Great shots and nice freaking smokes!
> 
> Here is that Davidoff and a few bikini's........


Cigar ??? What cigar ??? All i see is ARSE !!!!!! opcorn:


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

thehat101 said:


> O yeah I almost forgot...
> 
> I just had my second Punch Rare Corojo, and i enjoyed it just as much as i did the first one. I smoked it while at my local shop so there are no pics. However, I decided to buy an extra one on the way out the door and i will post a review tomorrow. If you like Corojos, this is a great little stick for 4 bucks a pop. More to follow.


hat you want to know a secret??

They really aren't a corojo  sorry buddy but it's true. They are such a rare corojo they aren't even one


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Matt76 said:


> thehat101 said:
> 
> 
> > O yeah I almost forgot...
> ...


OK so you just ruined my day :???: You have to explain this one to me. Why would they call it a Corojo if it is not in fact a Corojo ???? Very odd, but none the less a good smoke. But Matt please explain if you dont mind educating my dumb ass :lol:


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

it has a sumatra wrapper on it

http://www.cigar-review.com/Punch-Rare-Corojo.html


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

So I just found this. I know it has nothing to do with what cigar we are smoking today so forgive my brief thread jacking. I found this interesting.

One of the first U.S.-marketed cigars with Corojo in its name - and still one of the most popular - is the Punch Rare Corojo, made in Honduras by General Cigar's Villazon and Co. under the supervision of seasoned cigar master Daniel Nuñez. Ironically, this cigar has no connection to the original Cuban Corojo seed whatsoever. Its wrapper is a dark, oily Ecuadorian Sumatra leaf that was grown to approximate the look and feel of the classic Cubans. The company acknowledges that the "Rare" in the name is more spot-on than the "Corojo," and yet this is undeniably a cigar with a spicy, Cubanesque character.

SHIIAATTT !!!!! :shock:

the rest od this article is at http://www.smokemag.com/0304/feature.htm


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Another slow period at work tonight. The weather has finally warmed up so I grabbed a very tasty Cuesta-Rey Centro Fino Sungrown robusto and smoked that baby.


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

thehat101 said:


> So I just found this. I know it has nothing to do with what cigar we are smoking today so forgive my brief thread jacking. I found this interesting.
> 
> One of the first U.S.-marketed cigars with Corojo in its name - and still one of the most popular - is the Punch Rare Corojo, made in Honduras by General Cigar's Villazon and Co. under the supervision of seasoned cigar master Daniel Nuñez. Ironically, this cigar has no connection to the original Cuban Corojo seed whatsoever. Its wrapper is a dark, oily Ecuadorian Sumatra leaf that was grown to approximate the look and feel of the classic Cubans. The company acknowledges that the "Rare" in the name is more spot-on than the "Corojo," and yet this is undeniably a cigar with a spicy, Cubanesque character.
> 
> ...


that is what I was looking for but couldn't find it

I guess I will list what I smoked today

H.upman from the Iceman

Cohiba from CM

and some prototype cigar from one of the reps that came into the shop last week


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Just finished a Cuban Bullet, courtesy of Barbarian. The first inch was great, but as it progressed it developed a strange, unpleasant flavor. Had I let it sit for a few months, it probably would have been much better. 

I have a big cigar day planned for tomorrow after I see a pain specialist for my back. The Nording Matt sent is first on the list, followed by a Partagas Spanish Rosado and maybe a Sosa Maduro.


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

thehat101 said:


> Today i had a fantastic Torano Virtuoso, and a Gurkha X Fuerte which wopped my ass. O yeah.... dont make fun of the beer i am watching calories damnit :lol:


DUDE!! Save some of that cigar for SMOKING!! LOL


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

You guys are ruff....

:???:


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

I was really just kidding....he is welcome to cut his cigar any way he wishes...in fact, he may make a good case for cutting it that way.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

RyJ complements of Didier....

Thank you sir! It was a nice, relaxing lunch....

UNTIL.... 2 seperate perverts came walking up to me...... I have heard stories about this causeway having guy men having sexy in the mangroves...... BUTT NOW I HAVE TO FIND A NEW LUNCH SPOT!

It was pretty sick..... (but the stogie was good)....


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

1st smoke of the day was a CI Legends Purple (Graycliff)

I'm going to a Wilmington Blue Rocks (Red Sox farm team) game tonight, so I'll probably have another one there.


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

Cycleman wrote


> BUTT NOW I HAVE TO FIND A NEW LUNCH SPOT!


Why??? May be they hear about your new reputation. :spank:

At least you enjoy the cigar.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

I had a Oliva series G for lunch on Friday while&#8230;get this&#8230;BBQ at WORK!!! Yeah it was the first of the season, but I persuaded my boss that it would be "good for moral" and a great "team building event"&#8230;and I got to smoke a fine cigar while grilling&#8230;on company time :shock:










I got to enjoy a Cuban Crafters Corojo on Saturday afternoon&#8230;compliments of the Barbarian










My next project..the one on the right :roll:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

cigar #2 today

Indian Tabac Classic Corojo.

nice inexpensive smoke that is perfect for doing the lawn. If it falls in the garden, no huge loss.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Madmike said:


> I was really just kidding....he is welcome to cut his cigar any way he wishes...in fact, he may make a good case for cutting it that way.


HEHE, 
O i had to look twice to see what you were talking about. That Gurkha had wrapper issue up by the cap so i had to cut it past the issues. I know it look like i lopped off half of the stogie :lol:.. The Torano isnt really cut that much sooooo there ya have it. :shock: :lol: :shock:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Cigar #3: CAO Italia. One of my faves. Not as good as the Brazila, but still quite good.

Cigar #4 K. Hansotia Signature 101. These smokes have since been rebranded as Gurkha since no one can pronounce Hansotia, but it is a great smoke and there are usually a few in my humi.


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

good point hat. You just cut the very tip off the torano. It's funny how everybody only saw the Gurkha cut 

bolivar cuban from a X-mas bomb from CM
La Aurora from the Iceman I believe


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

> Cigar #4 K. Hansotia Signature 101. These smokes have since been rebranded as Gurkha since no one can pronounce Hansotia, but it is a great smoke and there are usually a few in my humi.


Oh yeah Anton...I stumbled across one of these last year and really enjoyed it.

Today will see the demise of a Trilogy Maduro Churchill..A rather cool looking cigar. But begs the question....who do you roll a cigar that has three sides :?: :roll:


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

601 rubusto just bit the dust.... Stans got me going on these stronger ones now, bless his little heart...


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

Having this week off work to review some serious job offers, so I'm smoking purely Habanos, need to get me one of those digicams to take some photos, using my camera phone at the moment, aint no good.


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey Brian, nice paint job!!!!! Like the half and half effect... 8)


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Diplomatico cuban

Player's Club

Pretty nice day up at the shop


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Last night I smoked a La Aurora 1495 Robusto from Ram. I was so excited to smoke this cigar, I was too impatient to let it sit for a while. It was really good though, it reminded me of a Diamond Crown.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Should have been a little more full-bodied then the DC?


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Shooting 9 holes last evening, I enjoyed an Ancient Warrior and a Gran Reserve....today a Perfeccion maduro in on deck...that should calm my nerves with these %^#[email protected]%@& computer problems were having.


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

RP Fusion at Two Wheel Tuesday followed by a Rp Vintage 92.

The Fusion wrapper popped but it was a good smoke. I nubbed it. Thanks CM!


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Had a fantastic Maria Guerrero. I enjoyed it a ton. I think i saw somone on here looking for another good cammy. this one was very good IMO!!!


----------



## TylerJames (Nov 17, 2005)

Carlos Torano Virtuoso

7x50


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

AVO Maduro.... and it was AWESOME! Maduro's are hit or miss with me...... I was surprise......


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Nice lunch spot Michael :hungry: Beautiful looking day.


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

Look good Michael, did you take picture at your gay spot??? 
:banghead: I have to stop picking on him, :banghead: I have to stop picking on him, :banghead: I have to stop picking on him, :banghead: I have to stop picking on him.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

:lolat:



didier said:


> Look good Michael, did you take picture at your private gay spot???
> :banghead: I have to stop picking on him, :banghead: I have to stop picking on him, :banghead: I have to stop picking on him, :banghead: I have to stop picking on him.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

NOtice the taper on the head of the cigar from the proper cut......:wink:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

StantheTaxMan said:


> NOtice the taper on the head of the cigar from the proper cut......:wink:


Damn it Stan :lol: By the way i have smoked several cigars over the last couple of days, and the cut on all of them would make you proud. I am out of town and away from my camera so i cant show ya, so you are going to just have to trust that i am a changed man when it comes to cutting cigars !!!!!!!! :woohoo:


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

thehat101 said:


> StantheTaxMan said:
> 
> 
> > NOtice the taper on the head of the cigar from the proper cut......:wink:
> ...


damn this must be a touchy subject for Stan


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

didier said:


> Look good Michael, did you take picture at your gay spot???
> .


yes.... Didier.... yes.... but no one tried to tag me today!! :twisted:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Funny, I was thinking about that........
ONe of the BEST things about this board is that you guys are all such wonderful camera whores. I love that. It really helps me, at least, to get to know you, see your surroundings, etc., etc. Now, thinking like a newbie, I'm looking, cool.......cool........cool.....and then a "squared" cigar from an improper cut. This "newbie" will either think that's the way to do it OR that we're not as cool as he thought. Either way, not good. 
I've been hanging around CMan too much, haven't I?:wink:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> NOtice the taper on the head of the cigar from the proper cut......:wink:


Don't feel bad.... Stan learned me the correct way, also.... I'm a better man today, because of Stanny.....

Now if they would only let me be Jewish..... he could adopt me!!! :shock:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Funny, I was thinking about that........
> ONe of the BEST things about this board is that you guys are all such wonderful camera whores. I love that. It really helps me, at least, to get to know you, see your surroundings, etc., etc. Now, thinking like a newbie, I'm looking, cool.......cool........cool.....and then a "squared" cigar from an improper cut. This "newbie" will either think that's the way to do it OR that we're not as cool as he thought. Either way, not good.
> I've been hanging around CMan too much, haven't I?:wink:


I do not understand what you are trying to say!!!! Please re explain for the stupid people :lol:


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

thehat101 said:


> StantheTaxMan said:
> 
> 
> > Funny, I was thinking about that........
> ...


just ignore it that's what I did :hmm:

I think he is trying to say if a noob comes on the board and saw the pic of the virtuoso cut he might think that is the proper way to cut a cigar. That is why he is making a deal out of it


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

He likes being a daddy....


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

O nevermind i think i just got it. You are saying a new guy might come in and see that and either think it is the right way or that collectively we dont know how to cut a cigar. Am i right??


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

You guys had it easy during tax season, didn't ya'?
NO MORE SLACKING OFF UNDER MY WATCH! :kicknuts:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Owchee!!

That was my BALLS!!!!!!!


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

My friend smoked a Rocky Patel Edge Lite I gave him a few months ago, I thought these pics were worthy of being posted:









Get ready to cry.....


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Nice color media representation of the last half of my lunch...Good thing I know spanish or I wouldn't have been able to pronounce this one... :roll:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Toby!

How was that lunch? Looks pretty damn good!


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

CAO Odyssey this came in today from MadMike and I couldn't help but light it up today. I had a feeling if I let it sit I would just stare at it and never smoke it. I'm glad I didn't wait b/c this stick was great. Just fit my taste perfect tonight

Mike thank you for such a great stick


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

This one was unknown to me until The Barbarian gifted me one. This is my 4 maduro in the last week. :shock: I like the smell and the gobs of smoke. I wasn't crazy about the taste, although it wasn't bad, just average. The last third was a little harsh but not overpowering. Burned well, nicely constructed. 

A good smoke, but I don't think I'll be looking for these anytime soon... 

IMHO


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

now THAT'S a Maduro...Haven't had a Titan yet....gonna wait until after CigarFest to see what I need to round our my humy... :roll:


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Sparhawk said:


> now THAT'S a Maduro...Haven't had a Titan yet....gonna wait until after CigarFest to see what I need to round our my humy... :roll:


Hey man...maybe I will see you there...wonder how we could meet??


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Had a CAO Brazilia today, it was very good as usual


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

5 Pm Henry Clay Robusto, Lot of smoke, perfect draw medium body, Very good. Never see a wrapper so tick. 

7 Pm Royal Silk Torpedo. Damn I like this cigar. :smoke:


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

Thursday 11:00am Just finished my 1st of the day, a

Camacho SLR Maddy first time I had one, wasn't impressed, still, if you don't try you'll never know!


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Smoke a Vibe last night. Not as good as the last one. I wasn't even motivated to remove the band to keep smoking. I was drinking decaf coffee, albeit a good one. I wonder if that had something to do with it.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

*Madmike said:*


> Hey man...maybe I will see you there...wonder how we could meet??


Just PM'd you.


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Sparhawk said:


> *Madmike said:*
> 
> 
> > Hey man...maybe I will see you there...wonder how we could meet??
> ...


Yeah, I got it..I stored your number....I will try to give you a call when we are there. We will arrive Friday Afternoon and spend time at the CI Store. We are staying in Allentown.

Then we are going to ride up to the event Saturday.


----------



## TommyBB (Jan 1, 2000)

A good buddy of mine from another cigar forum, sent some extra cigars in his Fantasy Baseball League buy-in. So my neighbor MTusa and partook of the two Bolivar Royal Coronas he sent me. These were nubbers for both of us, unbelievable they were.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Had a good day so i had to smoke of my favs 

CAO CX2
AVO Signature 

I just cant decide which was better. I think today the AVO hit me nicely !!!!!


----------



## TylerJames (Nov 17, 2005)

Right now I'm enjoying a blend of 2/3 Captain's Choice (Local shop's English blend) with 1/3 Latakia for a bit of extra kick in my favorite LaRocca Novo pipe


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

I'll be smoking the 1964 Padron I picked up earlier, I can't wait!

Also, I picked up a 10'er of Clemenceaus en Tubos in a moment of weakness


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Dayve said:


> I'll be smoking the 1964 Padron I picked up earlier, I can't wait!


Smoked a Padron 64 on my Birthday. It was quite tastey, But i guess it better be for 16 bucks :shock:


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

I paid around $9 for mine, but some were over $15/stick if my memory serves. I would save it for my birthday, but these guys have been so generous with all the fine stogies, I've actually got cigars picked out already :shock:. Also, a BOTL on another forum is ready to trade me a few of his 1964 Anni's, so I want to try this first to make 100% sure I'm ready to trade for a few of 'em.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Dayve said:


> I paid around $9 for mine, but some were over $15/stick if my memory serves. I would save it for my birthday, but these guys have been so generous with all the fine stogies, I've actually got cigars picked out already :shock:. Also, a BOTL on another forum is ready to trade me a few of his 1964 Anni's, so I want to try this first to make 100% sure I'm ready to trade for a few of 'em.


Yeah mine was an Anni in the torpedo shape. I must say it was pretty darned good and i even cut it right lol ....... that was for stan if he is watching 8)


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

ummmm I love PAM's and PAN's


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I broke the law last night,,,,,,

Iceman reminded me,,,, :lol:

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> I broke the law last night,,,,,,
> 
> Iceman reminded me,,,, :lol:
> 
> http://imageshack.us


Get ready to break it again.  :shock: :shock: :shock: 

Cell phone pix's. WTF. After all that good work with your Digi.


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

Bad news CM, This is a fake.


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

Bad news CM, This is a fake.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2007)

Great Pix's Ice. Here is the short lineup for today.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

What? They run out of Griffins? :wink:


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

No Stan, he finaly develop a good palate taste.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> I broke the law last night,,,,,,
> 
> Iceman reminded me,,,, :lol:
> 
> http://imageshack.us


YOU broke the law, for something you just told me, you don't like, in the first place.

You can't deny it, Denny heard you say it too.

Shame on you CM, just send me and Denny the rest of those nasty smokes,and you won't be tempted anymore !


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Ahh... now your twisting words!

I said they are not any better than most of the others.... didn't say I didn't like them..... 

You just want my stash.... ya beach!


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

But, would be willing to trade for it.

Hint, Hint


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

I can trade yours Cohiba for some white owl, I know you love this cigar.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

You'all are shanky-low-blow-cigar-ho's..........


Ya want what little cubans I have and Patrick bitches because I had to post a damn cell phone shot..... :twisted: 


I'm out of town and usally don't like to tell-a-cast that until I'm home again.

Can't post the Nikon shots until I get home. 

Sorry I offened your sorry asses with such a GREAT CIGAR on the beaches of Ft. Lauderdale for the weekend Air Show!!!! 8) 

****ers!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

quit being such an old hag CM haha


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> You'all are shanky-low-blow-cigar-ho's..........
> 
> Ya want what little cubans I have and Patrick bitches because I had to post a damn cell phone shot..... :twisted:
> 
> ...


Jeeze, 
I dont know what else to say so i will say it again..... JEEZE :shock:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey, thehat101, what didyou think of Liquidsmoke in Murfreesboro.

Nice place for a cigar, even if the owner is a Steelers fan.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

buzkirk said:


> Hey, thehat101, what didyou think of Liquidsmoke in Murfreesboro.
> 
> Nice place for a cigar, even if the owner is a Steelers fan.


Hey buz glad to see you back. Liquid smoke was pretty cool, and had a really good selection of smokes in the humi. I will go back again for sure. The only thing i didnt like soo much was the fact that it was insanely crowded, the band was average, and there is ony one bathroom. But on a slower night that place would be super sweet. O yeah they also had a huge selection of beers some of which i have never seen or heard of before which was cool. Thanks for the heads up on that place it was a good night out for me and the boys!!!! :lol:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

A beautiful day here in the Nation's Capitol area, so I had a Don Diego corona and a Saranac India Pale Ale. The Icelady was drinking a Black Forest.





But no, it was still nice out and and I felt like another cigar. I grabbed an Occidental Reserve robusto that the Barbarian sent me and washed it down with a Killian's Irish Red. Probably a sin to mix a cigar from a Scotsman with an Irish Red, but this is America... A Melting pot. This cigar had a real kick. Lots of creamy full bodied smoke. I had never heard of this cigar before and I wish I had. Very, very tasty.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

I smoked roughly 1/2" past the band line, didn't feel like taking a picture


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Awsome pics Dayve, and Iceman!!!!

Tonight i enjoyed a much talked about Royal Silk Gold gifted by Didier with one of my favorite girls!!! I must say this cigar was quite good. The draw and construction on this bad boy was flawless. Great smoke on a great relaxing night i must say !!! Oyeah Stan i hope this cut is to your liking :lol:


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Beautiful cut on a beautiful cigar. I love your pictures, hat.


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Cut looks almost ideal... Should have lost almost no tobacco and took off just the top... Sorry, Hat, I'm pinch hitting for Stan... He left for his Brother's house this morning. I'm sure he'll check in after a bit. 8)


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Denahue said:


> Cut looks almost ideal... Should have lost almost no tobacco and took off just the top... Sorry, Hat, I'm pinch hitting for Stan... He left for his Brother's house this morning. I'm sure he'll check in after a bit. 8)


Damnit there is no pleasing you guys :mad2: And by the way i lost NO tobacco and the draw was perfection :smoke:


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Gotcha


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

I usually just bite the end off my Swisher blunts, so I should cut it instead?


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

So far today i have had a Cuesta Rey Sungrown, and wholly shiiaat it was good. Perfect flavor, draw, and burn this might be a new go to. I am glad i decided to give it a shot!!!! Tonight i am going with a newly purchased Diamond Crown Maxima Robusto I cant wait!!!!!!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Cinco de Mayo to all. To celebrate the day I had a Griffins and a couple of Margaritas. Yumm


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

thehat101 said:


> So far today i have had a Cuesta Rey Sungrown, and wholly shiiaat it was good. Perfect flavor, draw, and burn this might be a new go to. I am glad i decided to give it a shot!!!! Tonight i am going with a newly purchased Diamond Crown Maxima Robusto I cant wait!!!!!!


Hat... Think how good those Cuesta Rey Sungrowns are going to taste when they send you your box for joining their club. They taste even better in the great shirt they send you too.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice..... Looking Pretty damn good i must say :martini:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Iceman said:


> thehat101 said:
> 
> 
> > So far today i have had a Cuesta Rey Sungrown, and wholly shiiaat it was good. Perfect flavor, draw, and burn this might be a new go to. I am glad i decided to give it a shot!!!! Tonight i am going with a newly purchased Diamond Crown Maxima Robusto I cant wait!!!!!!
> ...


For sure Ice !!!!! I hope they get to me before i move out of my house!!!! I need those pupies fresh. I will be out of my house for good by like May 25th i hope they get there on time !!!!! :lol:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

OK So i feel i should do a review on this CIgar but im tired so i am posting here. Most of you have already had the Oliva Serie G. I tried it because it was cheap and had a Camaroon wrapper. Ive been on cammy kick latley. This was a Fantastic smoke. It burned razor striaght, had awsome flavor, the draw was perfect, it burned cool the entire time, and is just a BEAutiful cigar!!! I give it an A++++ and i am buying a box as we speak. Nough said now for some pics!!!!! :banana: Oyeah my mom took most of the pics i am hanging out at her house this week. She is the coolest!!!!!!

http://imageshack.us



http://imageshack.us


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

Super pics buddy, but don't you find it a little uncomfortable lying on your back while smoking? .....................if that ash fell off you could suffocate!


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice pic friend, and good cigar too. I love most of Oliva cigars. :smoke:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks Barbarian, and Didier!! I felt OK smoking upside down because if the ash did fall... my backround in being a Ninja would have helped me to escape a firery death by ash


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Half-way through a Victor Sinclair Connecticut Robusto from Ram, this is quite the cigar :smile:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

thehat101 said:


> OK So i feel i should do a review on this CIgar but im tired so i am posting here. Most of you have already had the Oliva Serie G. I tried it because it was cheap and had a Camaroon wrapper. Ive been on cammy kick latley. This was a Fantastic smoke. It burned razor striaght, had awsome flavor, the draw was perfect, it burned cool the entire time, and is just a BEAutiful cigar!!! I give it an A++++ and i am buying a box as we speak. Nough said now for some pics!!!!! :banana: Oyeah my mom took most of the pics i am hanging out at her house this week. She is the coolest!!!!!!
> 
> http://imageshack.us
> 
> ...


NICE PHOTOS!

I just won a box of sticks from C-bid on the Ser. "S" I think..... don't recall.

Nice ass James!


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks Cman,

Cant wait to gt my box they are worth every penny of the 75 bucks for 25!!!! thats like 3 bucks a stick woohooo :woohoo:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Yepper....

I think I did really good with this win.....

http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=447303

I guess....

Also, I smoked this ISOM yesterday.... does that count in this thread?


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

OK... Enough is enough. CM has been smoking ISOMs all weekend and I am starting to get pissed off. I think I will call the ATF on his Cuban smoking ass!!! :lol:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

After a day of chores around the house and yard I decided to relax with a Rocky Patel Vintage 1992, a Pale Ale, and a taste of Jameson's Irish whiskey. Oh yea!!!

http://imageshack.us


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> Yepper....
> 
> I think I did really good with this win.....
> 
> ...


Sweet score on those Olivas they look fantastic !!!!! 
But i am sorry you cannot post yesterdays cigar on this thread it say what are you smoking TODAY !!!!!.

Ok now guess who i was trying to be..........

Slimboli :lol: from Cbid


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Iceman said:


> OK... Enough is enough. CM has been smoking ISOMs all weekend and I am starting to get pissed off. I think I will call the ATF on his Cuban smoking ass!!! :lol:


Funny.....

The Siglo is from Friday.... Redmond didn't like the Cell phone photo.. but that's all I could post till I got back home to the control center....

The Siglo 3 if from today..... with Steve and Didier..... also had a ISOM RyJ Churchill, there Ice..... NANNAANANANA booobooo!

(sorry for the "can".... it wasn't my home and I was honored he went to the trouble of making sure I HAD COORs.... (Curz).... )

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

:lolat: 


thehat101 said:


> Yepper....
> 
> Ok now guess who i was trying to be..........
> 
> Slimboli :lol: from Cbid


THAT IS FUNNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

> THAT IS FUNNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I try !!!! Today I had a Cusano Corojo, and a Perdomo lot 23. I am 4 for 4 out of my last smokes i have tried!!!!! Every day i am finding new stuff i love. Anyway, both really good. I think i like the Cusano better than the lot 23 but both very good :woohoo:


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

had a 7.5 year old hoyo today and it was amazing

followed it up a cpl hours later with a joya de nicaragua


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Ok so now i am five for five. The last 5 smokes i have tried were super good. I ended today with the 3 Siglo that i bought the other day. I mustsay this cigar had a lot to live up to because of all the hype. I thought that i would be dissapointed, but i must say it was the BOMB !!!! I need to et me a few more for my humi!!!! 

CHEERRRSSSS !!!!!!!!!! O yeah i got a big job offer today i get out of the Army now i have some thinking to do !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Thank you Didier for this fine Punch cigar....

My tastes really are changing fast. I use to really not like these either.... but this one was OUTSTANDING!!

Even had a slight sweetness to it!!

http://imageshack.us


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm Happy you enjoy it. Never tell this cigar is bad. Always say I am not ready yet for this cigar. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Gurkha Grand Age
Angel by oliva


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks again Didier......

Neil and i took the girls in my office out to dinner tonight.... kind of a thank you for all you do thingy....

The stick was delishous!

http://imageshack.us


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

But! But! But, I gave you these cigars to increase your inventory. :hmm: If you smoke all these cigars I'll be force to send you some bad one to be sure you will keep them. :cheeky: :cheeky: :cheeky:

But you look in very good compagnie. :wink:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> http://imageshack.us


 :shock: You work with these hotties!!!???
No wonder you like to go to work each day.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Finishing a perfect Padron 2000 Maduro 8)


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

I smoked a Torano Virtuoso and a Cusano 18 Robusto tonight. Enjoyed both of them . No complaints at all.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

I took a break at work and had a very tasty Griffin's robusto.


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Had an Opus X corona this morning with my coffee. and a Ashton VSG this evening with some real awsome friends. She likes med - full, he's a wuss, mild to med at most. 

We planted ten rows of Cabernet Franc grapes today.

CM I left the Humidor you gave me with them, and about 16 sticks. H Uppman, Fuente Hemmingways, Black pearls, Punch, and Torano Signature Robustos. A couple of vanilla flavored for her, and a pair of Ashtons for him.
A couple of others... First herf outside of Florida...


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Ohh..nice&#8230;lunch&#8230;And you actually get work done ?? That's a Camacho! Had a couple over the weekend playing 18 at Split Rock&#8230;pretty good smoke&#8230;and it faired well on the course through some pretty crazy wind&#8230;

Have I told you my favorite color is pink???

Well, MY lunch didn't have babes, good food or even a nice table&#8230;.but it was outside in the 80 degree range..An Indian Tabac from CigarFest. Nice and mellow, very soft construction though, otherwise a good cheap mild cigar


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

PSD4 from Patrick, it was better than I expected (and I expected it to be great )


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Royal Silk churchill straight out of the box 

was to humidified though as I had to relight it quite a few times but I still enjoyed every second of it


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Matt76 said:


> Royal Silk churchill straight out of the box
> 
> was to humidified though as I had to relight it quite a few times but I still enjoyed every second of it


Me too!!

It was a beautiful day here in the DC area and I broke out a Royal Silk that Michael Da' Cycle sent me a while back. I washed it down with an English Pale Ale. It was a very tasty pair. I forgot how creamy a Royal Silk can be.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

I had a fantastic Montecristo platinum gifted by Didier on the beautiful day while grilling out with the wife !!!!!!!!!!! O and about 6 beers :shock:

Thanks again Didier that was one fine smoke !!!!!! :drinking:



http://imageshack.us


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

Enjoy friend, and I'll enjoy some of your cigars at LSB next week. :smoke:


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Nice pictures James, nice cigar too. Nice burn, ash, clean cut, everything you could ask for .


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

Dayve. How did I know you could not wait. Glad you enjoyed. Now let the rest sit. Although the single untubed Monte was in my humi for 9 months. That should taste real good now.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

I'll definitely let the rest sit. I would have let the Partagas sit, but I have very little self control when it comes to cigars .


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

This afternoon I had a Trilogy Exotic Maduro box press. This evening I had a Torano Signature Torpedo, with a New Belgium 1554 Black Ale. This has been a very good day...


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Awesome photo Denny!

SA~WEET Springfield!!!!!!!!!

Because of YOU... I'm going shopping tomorrow and see if I can score one deal like that!


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Good luck Amigo, XD .45 ACP, 4" Springfield. :beerchug:


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

started with a Nording by Rocky Patel
and ended with a CI legend by RP


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Matt76 said:


> started with a Nording by Rocky Patel
> and ended with a CI legend by RP


Whatchya think of that Nording bro....

I have to go remember just what smoke it was Tobby had a few weeks ago that I wanted to smoke because of him....


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Nordings are great, I'm dying to smoke the one from Matt. I may have it tonight, actually.....


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

CM i've had a few before and always enjoyed them
I gave you a call to tell you what I was smoking today


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Matt76 said:


> CM i've had a few before and always enjoyed them
> I gave you a call to tell you what I was smoking today


I just looked and sure enought you did!

I think my phone was still in my riding jacket from the gym..... sorry bro...


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Guys, 

I smoke a cigar tonight I want to ask a question about.



Here is the band. It said Padilla Habano. 

I wasn't aware that Padilla was in the ISOM sector. 

Is this really a cuban????

Whatever it was it iwas very good. 

I also smoke a Rafeal Gonzalaz...which was a good stick as well. I think it was a Connie.


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Boutique cigar company Padilla Cigar Co. has versions made in the Dominican Republic, Miami and now Nicaragua. The Padilla Habano is hitting the market now.

Padilla Habanos are made in Nicaragua by Oliva Cigar Co. They are all-Nicaraguan, and are wrapped with Cuban-seed leaf.

Suggested retail prices for the brand are from $5 to $7, said Ernesto Padilla, the brand's owner. He called the Habano line medium to full in body, a step down in power from his Padilla Miami 8&11, which is Cigar Aficionado's No. 13 cigar of the year.


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Matt!! Good Info


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

ou may notice ny my typing I drinked wquite a bit of Smoking Loon Cab Sauvignon as well. Haha.


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Madmike said:


> ou may notice ny my typing I drinked wquite a bit of Smoking Loon Cab Sauvignon as well. Haha.


You wine snobs are gonna puke but I took this wine and on the third glass, cut it with some Apple Juice and iced it down. Was very good. I know...I hve no business drinking good wine.


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

the padilla habano is also one of my favs madmike


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

The Padilla Habana is a favorite of mine to. Apple juice and Cab :hmm: Different taste I'm sure..... :wink:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Had one of those the other day....the cigar, not the wine beverage... 8) 

For a med smoke, I liked it..


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

I have CAO Gold Maduro on tap for this afternoon. Fairly new cigar which I have not tried yet. 

I notice my tastes are returning to the Toranos and CAOs. I have developed a likeing for the Bucaneros as well. 

My local just added a line called...uh...dang....something like CHAPULCO. Anyway, it is supposedly made by Bucanero. Will have to try these.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

On deck: Flor de Oliva Corojo Torpedo...


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Sparhawk said:


> On deck: Flor de Oliva Corojo Torpedo...


Flor De Olvia...my buddy calls the Flo de Doe's....his regular smoke.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Looks like I got a Joya de Nic Cele in what appears to be a Churchill
size from someone special. :wink:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Today I had a Cusano Corojo 1997 and it was GRRREAT!!!! I also had a really good AF 8-5-8


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Corojo 97...one of my faves.... :smile:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Madmike said:


> Corojo 97...one of my faves.... :smile:


I just had one for the first time a few weeks ago and it was very good.



Matt said:


> Boutique cigar company Padilla Cigar Co. has versions made in the Dominican Republic, Miami and now Nicaragua. The Padilla Habano is hitting the market now.
> 
> Padilla Habanos are made in Nicaragua by Oliva Cigar Co. They are all-Nicaraguan, and are wrapped with Cuban-seed leaf.
> 
> Suggested retail prices for the brand are from $5 to $7, said Ernesto Padilla, the brand's owner. He called the Habano line medium to full in body, a step down in power from his Padilla Miami 8&11, which is Cigar Aficionado's No. 13 cigar of the year.


Matt seems to be learning so much from working at the cigar store. I am jealous... :???:


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

thehat101 said:


> Today I had a Cusano Corojo 1997 and it was GRRREAT!!!! I also had a really good AF 8-5-8


Nice cigar but, you sparked my interest. What is Patron. It look yummy. Never heard of that before and I can't read the card.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Patrick,

Patron is a top shelf tequila, That little bottle cost me about 40 bucks. If you like to drink tequila straight up this is your drink. Very smooth, with the right amount of burn, If you like the tequlia get yourself a bottle of this it is fantastic !!!!!!!!!!! If you cant find it get me your snailer and instructions on how to label i wil get you a bottle !!!!!!!!!!!!! 

By the way i am shit faced and am sorry if i spelled anything wrong 8)


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

thehat101 said:


> Patrick,
> 
> Patron is a top shelf tequila, That little bottle cost me about 40 bucks. If you like to drink tequila straight up this is your drink. Very smooth, with the right amount of burn, If you like the tequlia get yourself a bottle of this it is fantastic !!!!!!!!!!! If you cant find it get me your snailer and instructions on how to label i wil get you a bottle !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> By the way i am shit faced and am sorry if i spelled anything wrong 8)


Thanks Hat. We have a small PX here on Robinson Barracks but they opened a new on on Panzer Barracks. I think they may carry it. Will have to check. I do partake in Tequila on occasion.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

redmondp said:


> thehat101 said:
> 
> 
> > Patrick,
> ...


Let me know i will hook you up !!!! It is delish


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Had a Player's Club by Don Diego. Thanks CM, it was a wonderful smoke, and lasted much longer than I expected it to.


----------



## armod (Dec 15, 2006)

I thought I'd pair the cuban seed with cuban rum


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

I enjoyed a La Tradicion Perdomo Reserve Ltd. Golf Churchill last night...quite the delicious smoke. started off really strong, but about an inch into it, it mellowed out and was outstanding. My wife has a CAO Flavours - Karmasutrasplash cigarillo.


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

Just gonna start in on this little package I received from Jeff at Cigar.com on Thursday,

Humi with 30 5Vegas onboard


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

I have discoverd another favorite......I am smokin a lot of Sancho Panza's Extra Fuerte.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I had a Prodomo "Star Burst" band.... still not sure what the hell that one is...



I have a specail smoke I am doing a review on tonight.....


Never paid this much for a smoke before... so I'm smoking this beach TONIGHT!!!!!


Any guesses?


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Had a Oliva series G while shooting a round of golf !!!!!!!!!! :lol:

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

> ust gonna start in on this little package I received from Jeff at Cigar.com on Thursday,
> 
> Humi with 30 5Vegas onboard


 mg:

What a GREAT bomb!! Did it draw any blood?? Or did it just bounce off :lol:

I LOVE those Cinco Vegas Gold Churchills...

Enjoyed a relaxing evening with my wife after a long hard day landscaping my yard. Between planting hauling and replanting - not to mention the rebuilding part of my walkway (pouring concrete included) I enjoyed Camacho (the one with the dark brown band) and a delicious Gurkha Gran Reserve Toro after dinner. :beerchug:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> I had a Prodomo "Star Burst" band.... still not sure what the hell that one is...
> 
> I have a specail smoke I am doing a review on tonight.....
> 
> ...


Gurkha His Majesties Reserve ?????????????????


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

thehat101 said:


> Cycleman said:
> 
> 
> > I had a Prodomo "Star Burst" band.... still not sure what the hell that one is...
> ...


 :shock:. I'm going to guess a Hemingway IBTL, or something of that variety (specialty Fuentes)


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

:shock: 
Armod... Those are incredible pictures you posted!! You have such a great eye. That Italia and rum look so tasty. I bet that was a very nice pairing.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Sorry for the late post. The other day I enjoyed an always tasty Griffin's and a Killian's Irish Red.


http://imageshack.us


----------



## armod (Dec 15, 2006)

Iceman said:


> :shock:
> Armod... Those are incredible pictures you posted!! You have such a great eye. That Italia and rum look so tasty. I bet that was a very nice pairing.


thanks!
I really should get a shot of myself smoking

yeah they were really good.
that rum is one of my favourites


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

thehat101 said:


> Had a Oliva series G while shooting a round of golf !!!!!!!!!! :lol:
> 
> http://imageshack.us


This doesnt look like the fairway to me.... :???:


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Padilla Habana, this afternoon after finishing planting the veg garden. A 601 Maduro with a Cabernet Franc 2005 this evening while visiting with Bernadette's other Grand Parents at a lake near the house.....


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Iceman said:


> thehat101 said:
> 
> 
> > Had a Oliva series G while shooting a round of golf !!!!!!!!!! :lol:
> ...


HAHA, 
Not that i was ever on the fairway but..... That was a staged shot right before we teed off and right after we shotgunned a Coors light :woohoo: :drinking: :woohoo:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Was you final score staged too?? :tease: oke: 

I had a La Aroma de Cuba. Kinda rough starting out but it mellowed slightly as it went along. It started burning funny and recovered toward the end....No too thrilled with this one.... :???:


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

I smoked a 601 tonight....just ok.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Today...a Cinco Vegas Limitada 2007. Scored this one at CigarFest...but I can't find it anywhere on the Net....Hmmm a review might be in order....


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Just had an Oynx at my favorite gay-beach spot.... 

(Yep... beat ya to it, didn't I Didier!!)


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

At least now you admit it. I never said favorite before.I was thinking more somethink like private gay beach!!!


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Well, I think I am gonna break down and smoke one of these Pirate Golds that Didier sent me. Wish me luck.


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

A Gurkha K. Hansotia (curtesy of The BARBARIAN, and a Boddington's Pub Ale. Yummmmmmy!!!!!


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

Madmike said:


> Well, I think I am gonna break down and smoke one of these Pirate Golds that Didier sent me. Wish me luck.


Good luck, hope you won't find the hard viagra one.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Two days worth here. On Monday I had to go with my tried and true standbys. A Rocky Patel Vintage 1992, gifted by the Barbarian, and a Sierra Nevada Pale Ale.




On Tuesday I had a really tasty Gisbert robusto and an ESB Ale. Some of the BOTLs may recall the Gispert was the one I sent in the press. How did you guys like that cigar??


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

I love Gispert cigars, I'm looking to pick up a box of them :smile:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

I had another Hoyo Corrination Nov. 05, habano.

I smoked 1 last nite to celebrate paying off my house, and it just didn't taaste like they used to.

The taste was a little sharp, so I had another one tonite to judge the difference, same thing.

I guess I need to let the rest sleep.

Whats another 3 years anyway.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Just had a Don Pepin Cuban Classic (AKA Black Label), excellent cigar.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Dayve said:


> I love Gispert cigars, I'm looking to pick up a box of them :smile:


That is one cigar of Iceman's.... I just never have enjoyed. But his photo's does make it look delish!!!!

Who knows.... with my tast changing.... you never know. I use to not like a few smokes that I have tried again recently..... and was surprised at the flavor.... so I am more open minded these days.....


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

> I smoked 1 last nite to celebrate paying off my house, and it just didn't taaste like they used to.


Congrats on THAT! It a pretty big event these days. I have way too many years to go... 

I enjoyed a Gurkha Symphony and....something else.....playing 9 holes last night....sucks getting old...the memory is the second thing to go.. :roll:


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

I smoked a couple of dog rockets while fishing last evening....but man you oughta see this fish my buddy caught. Godzilla Bass. Easily 10 lbs. I will post pics when he sends them.


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

Madmike said:


> I smoked a couple of dog rockets while fishing last evening....but man you oughta see this fish my buddy caught. Godzilla Bass. Easily 10 lbs. I will post pics when he sends them.


Yaahhh! Yaahhh! We all know about fishing story. Can you cut the bass weight to 5 pounds?? :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

didier said:


> Madmike said:
> 
> 
> > I smoked a couple of dog rockets while fishing last evening....but man you oughta see this fish my buddy caught. Godzilla Bass. Easily 10 lbs. I will post pics when he sends them.
> ...


No, I'm serious...this was a Lunker. I will post pics eventually and you can see .


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

Madmike said:


> didier said:
> 
> 
> > Madmike said:
> ...


Yaahh! Yaahh" I see, before that was, "I will post" And now this is "I will post eventually" :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

Yeah!...Yeah!........heard it all before...............


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

LSB tonight.... PAM 1964 & Vertuiso


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

La Aroma de Cuba (never tried one before, looks & smells nice)


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

> LSB tonight.... PAM 1964 & Vertuiso


Nice line up C-man. LSB should be a...er ah...AARRRRRGH EXPLOSIVE EVENING BAAHAAAWAAAA!! Bringing a blindfold for your LAST smoke??? MOOOUUUAAAHHHHHHAHAHAHAHAAA!!!!,,,ack...er..cough cough...attthem...In defense of all you BOTLs, I have arrange for Security to be present at the meeting...you just in case - you never know what'll happen...










...ACK...cough...AH...ARRRRRRRGGGGHhhh NOTHING WILL STOP THE MAYHEM!!! YOU'RE ALL DOOMED HEHEHEHEHEHEHE!!!...cough cough...uhhhhh ..uhm...groan....Hey, I hope you guys have a great evening!


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Tonight I had a awsome CAO Criollo, and my buddy had the Macanudo Robust !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Picture made to look like a peace sign, since i am such a hippie !!!!!!!!
http://imageshack.us

Another Killer Ash. This thing never wanted to break !!!!!!!!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

buzkirk said:


> ...
> I smoked 1 last nite to celebrate paying off my house, and it just didn't taaste like they used to...


Wow!! Thats fantastic... :beerchug:

I think that calls for a Celebration Bomb.... :wink:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> Dayve said:
> 
> 
> > I love Gispert cigars, I'm looking to pick up a box of them :smile:
> ...


As I recall you are not a big fan of Connecticut seed shade wrappers. However, these are not very different than a Griffin's for about a third the price.

I got turned on to these last year after I made a big score on C-bid when they had 10 of them in a cigar mold. They had about 6 of these combos and no one else bid on them. I bombed a few of the BOTLs with them.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

My boss loves Gisperts. He rotates between those and R&Js...never had one though...I have to clear our my humy a little and then get a couple... 8)


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Iceman said:


> buzkirk said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


NO[/b]


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

After all of the talk about these bad boys I just had to try it !!!! This morning while the movers were here i smoked a Pueblo Dominicano Series II. Let me tell you now the all of the hype was true !!!!!! It is made Made entirely of Dominican tobaccos, including a 4-year-aged wrapper. It burned pretty darned perfect, had a nice full draw, smelled awsome, and the best part of this bad boy was the flavor. This smoke is super complex, and is bursting with tons o diferent flavors. It went from creamy, to having a strong coccoa or chocolate taste, earthy, it ran the whole spectrum. It did it in the right way too, very smooth the enitre smoke. O yeah i would say this is medium bodied. To top it of it had a great firm wite ash !!!!!!!! I give it an A +

Cycleman you lucky SOB I wish i could have gotten in on a box of these bad boys!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

nice photo and review bro....

can't wait to get mine! (cigars of course) :lol:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

I had a Don Tiki Churchill today. A nice smoke, I like the way it drew and the amount of smoke...It didn't all that great - while it was a excellent color, the wrapper looked rough and just didn't have that...certain something that makes you stop and look at it twice...Ooooops...this is almost a review  

Probably won't get another or if I do it will be a golf outing smoke.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Great review and pictures James. Those babies sound pretty good and your pictures make them look even better.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

I went to the humi, looked in all four drawers, and came up with a Cubita perfecto.

I guess this cigar is my "go to " smoke.

Of all the cigars, I just always go for this one.

Could be the redish brown wrapper or the perfecto shape ?

Never a bad burn or harsh smoke, just feels comfortable.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

buzkirk said:


> I went to the humi, looked in all four drawers, and came up with a Cubita perfecto.
> 
> I guess this cigar is my "go to " smoke.
> 
> ...


Like a favorite shirt or comfortable pair of jeans. Don Diego coronas are that for me. When I cant make my mind up I just grab one of them. In fact I think I will have one on a work break tonight.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I was smoking a RP churchill and Stacey had a Reo....

Yummy!!!!!!!

(And the smokes are good too.....)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Oh Oh, you can see the evil in Michael's eyes. Look out Stacey!!!!


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> I was smoking a RP churchill and Stacey had a Reo....
> 
> Yummy!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


This could be trouble he is actually posting pics with and of his lady friend!!! Is someone getting serious ?????? :ask: :wink: :ask:


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Getting starry eyed???


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

It's just a matter of time...(Don't resist Rick...Don't resist....come toward the light....)


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Usually the kiss of de........nevermind! This times different!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

death.,.... yes....

her time might be limited now...... :lol:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Friday night I decided to break in the new Griffins ashtray from Denny with what else?? ... A Griffins, along with a Killian's Irish Red in a glass gifted by Patrick.





But wait... I was not done for Friday. I had a Torano 1959 from Brian the Barbarian, a Red Hook ESB Ale.... AND a taste of Jack Daniel in the Screaming Eagle shot glass, both courtesy of James the HAT. It was a good night enjoying "bomblets" from some very generous BOTLs. 
Thanks again to all.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Love that Torano Ice !!!!!!!!

Had a Cohiba gifted by Dayve and it was Delish !!!! Had a few wrapper issues that i worked out easily enough, I think i should have let it sit after its trip. But it still smoked great and tasted fantastic !!!!!!! Thanks again Dayve!!!!!!!!!!

http://imageshack.ushttp://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.ushttp://imageshack.us

And the Wonder Mutt Drinking his Beer !!!!!!!!!! :drinking:


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Ack, I knew I shouldn't have shoved that delicate Cameroon into the case :x. Oh well, glad you enjoyed it buddy!


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

H. Upmann Purito with my smoking buddy.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Review pending.... when I done playing this weekend.....

http://imageshack.us


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

Take your time for the review Mike.....Cigar speaking. :twisted:


And the cigar isn't on focus !!! don't know why.


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

Smoked 2 cigar today. 
First one was a smoked gaved by Thomson Cigar. That was kind of Thomson brand name ... Didn't had time to check the ring for a long time.Very very hard draw, close to no smoke and travel and tunnel.All that in the first half inch. That was enough, I throw it away. Don't really remember about taste.

Stop at South Tampa Cigar, I little cigar store I saw for the first time. The lady took time to discuss with me about cigar and recommand me an EXILE as the closest cuban cigar taste. I don't really know cuban cigar but this one was very good. The draw was a bit hard but not too much. But the taste was very good, medium taste and no harsh. The burn was straight and I was outsite in strong wind. I payed $8.50 for this cigar. Won't buy a box at this phice but if a found a box at around $70 it will come in my humidor. Sorry no picture but more info at http://www.top25cigar.com/a_apps/ANM/an ... ?a=490&z=1


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

I caught a bug or something Thursday night.Went home early with temp of 101. Peaked 102 last night. No cigars for me for a few days..


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

didier said:


> Smoked 2 cigar today.
> First one was a smoked gaved by Thomson Cigar. That was kind of Thomson brand name ... Didn't had time to check the ring for a long time.Very very hard draw, close to no smoke and travel and tunnel.All that in the first half inch. That was enough, I throw it away. Don't really remember about taste.
> 
> Stop at South Tampa Cigar, I little cigar store I saw for the first time. The lady took time to discuss with me about cigar and recommand me an EXILE as the closest cuban cigar taste. I don't really know cuban cigar but this one was very good. The draw was a bit hard but not too much. But the taste was very good, medium taste and no harsh. The burn was straight and I was outsite in strong wind. I payed $8.50 for this cigar. Won't buy a box at this phice but if a found a box at around $70 it will come in my humidor. Sorry no picture but more info at http://www.top25cigar.com/a_apps/ANM/an ... ?a=490&z=1


I just picked up 2 of the Exile from a place next to Thw WildFish before LSB.... wrapped in newpaper looking paper.... kinda cool. Haven't smoked one, but sounds awesome!


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Just smoked this bad boy gifted by Dayve, and took pictures using my new camera !!!!!!!!! I think I am having buyers remorse!!!! :sad:

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Had a Gurkha G3, and a New Belgium 1554 Black Ale. Later I'm thinking a Glass of Dalwinnie. 









Or maybe two.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

thehat101 said:


> Just smoked this bad boy gifted by Dayve, and took pictures using my new camera !!!!!!!!! I think I am having buyers remorse!!!! :sad:
> 
> [mg]http://img102.imageshack.us/img102/65/dsc0001yd7.jpg[/img]
> 
> ...


Nice pictures! How did you like it, and what kind of camera did you buy?


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Dayve said:


> thehat101 said:
> 
> 
> > Just smoked this bad boy gifted by Dayve, and took pictures using my new camera !!!!!!!!! I think I am having buyers remorse!!!! :sad:
> ...


I loved the smoke it was very good, and that chisel cap was a nice change of pace. I bought a new Nikon D-40, It cost a pretty penny but the more pictures I take the more I am warming up to the price tag. :shock: 
I hope my wife doesnt kill me !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

This was to you bro... thank you for the glass....

(D-40... baby!)


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Good to hear, my friend has the D30 and takes fantastic pictures with it. I'm currently smoking an Onyx Reserve Mini Belicoso (lit with that nice lighter you gifted me ), with a Macallan Cask Strength single malt Scotch - diluted with roughly 20% water and ice in that cool Screaming Eagle glass. Sadly, the cigar can't quite stand up to the whiskey as a pair, but they're both still wonderful (even together).


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Great pictures James and CM... :beerchug: 
Both of you guys have good cameras but also a great eye for your subjects. Those cigar pictures could be used in CA or Cigar magazines.

I have been wanting a new digital camera and I think the D40 will be it based on your pictures.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks Iceman..... means a lot to me.... 



Smoked my first Don Gabriel................. pretty good stick! Got 24 to go! :woohoo: ...... will post a review after I smoke a few more...


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

A little late... Sunday was a beautiful day in the DC area. I sat out on the deck and had a very tasty REO robusto and a Pete's Wicked Ale.


http://imageshack.us


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

A secret cigar...... not bad!

http://imageshack.us


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Looks Cuban !

Great view, and a nice watch !


----------



## TommyBB (Jan 1, 2000)

Last night running errands with my buddy it was a José L. Piedra; short-filler, but still Cuban. Very good cigar, until I switched over from iced tea to Co-Cola. I don't recommend Co-Cola with this cigar.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

How was that CAO, Mike?


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Had a CAO Brazilia Last night while chatting with the Cman. Hopefully I will learn how to take bette pictures eventually. Thanks again for all of your help Cman !!!!!!!!!!!

http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm Brazilia!!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Just smoked a Partagas Spanish Rosado San Agustin with Benji Menendez


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Today I enjoyed a US Navy churchill that Brian sent me and a Killian's Irish Red. Very nice together. This was a pretty good cigar, nice and creamy with a woody taste. They are a medium cigar with a lot of taste and a very easy draw. These cigars are Cuban Seed Habano long-filler tobacco. The Binder is a Cuban Seed Habano 2000 leaf and each cigar is draped in a shade-grown Sumatra Cuban Seed Wrapper.

Michael, I am sure you wont like these so why dont you send me your USAF box of them?? 8)


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

No Mike don't send him, send them to me. I'll trade your box for the one you prefer, One full pack of White owl. I know I'm loosing but I'm like that, a heart on two legs. :mischief:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Iceman said:


> Michael, I am sure you wont like these so why dont you send me your USAF box of them?? 8)


UUmmm,,,,,,, *NO*.

But nice photo's brotherman!


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Yesterday I had a Leoninos and a lot 23 they were both pretty darned good!!! O yeah and a Perdomo i didnt take pictures of


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

I smoked a cigar Tuesday night...but I have no idea what it was. I was too busy trying to maintain a vertical axis.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Smoking a REO robusto, in honor of, .....................................Didier getting biatch slapped by the Iceman. :shock: 

Hope everyone has a safe and fun filled holiday.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Stuck at work this weekend. So I grabbed one of the B&M house brand stogies and headed out to enjoy it with the other night shift BOTL. He was smoking an AVO.


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Gispert...smoked one of these gifted to me. And I still like em...funny thing though...this smoke had the darkest ash. Is that an indicator of anything?


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

*Beautiful* pictures, James! The color is especially amazing on the Curz can.

I've often wondered about dark ashes. Since they're usually apparent with super oily Corojo wrappers, I assume it's when the wrapper leaf doesn't really burn all the way - like when you have a fire, and you're looking at the wood seeing how some is black and still burning, and some is gray.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks Dayve !!! Last night i had a Diamond Crown Maximus sitting on the patio of Don Pablos while enjoying a margarita!!! O yeah I was on a patio over looking the Ohio river and downtown Cincinnati !!!!!! It was good to be back home !!


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Sounds like a great time. Then again, alcohol a DC Maximus will make for a great time no matter where you are


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

CAO 65th Anniversary Corona with coffee...


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

How was it? If you have the time, would you mind writing up a short review? I'm really interested in buying a few of those, but the price keeps me leery haha.


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

Smoked a Perdomo Slow-Age yesterday while fishing for crab. Really love this cigar. Tast good all the way, good draw, lot of smoke. Thanks Iceman.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

just finished an Alec Bradley Maxx that I got at Cigarfest. Very nice!


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Dayve said:


> How was it? If you have the time, would you mind writing up a short review? I'm really interested in buying a few of those, but the price keeps me leery haha.


There ya go Dayve!!!! 

http://cigar-review.com/index2.php?opti ... 1726#41726


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Cusano Corojo '97


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Smoking a Cusano Xclusivo and trying out my new camera.


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Sa'weet!!! Nice picture Mike.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

I had a Hoyo 1066 today, with a few glasses of Grampa Don's Grape wine.

Thanks to Brian, Da Barbarian

Have a happy holiday all !


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Had a Oliveros International. Beautiful looking cigar, dark leaf wrapper, silver and black label. It called from my humi to be tasted. Unfortunately that was the hardest part. I had to puff on this stick 4-5 times to get a good mouth full of flavor. It didn't seem to be a bad draw, just a weak stick. Oh well, hopefully I just got a bad one.


----------



## TommyBB (Jan 1, 2000)

Busy, busy weekend.

Friday night : A La Flor Dominicana Series 2000, corona sized. It had more flavor than I remember, I still like these cigars. I think it helps that I had it at least six or seven years, the cellophane was quite yellowed.

Then an unbanded beauty. I remember it, not.

Saturday night : a Ramón Allones Specially Selected. This was a cigar to kill for, literally. Until it burned way hot at the very end when I sent it off. A wonderful, aged cigar.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm green with envy, RedPop, I think my next purchase with be a box of RASS :smile:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

AVO Domaine.

Very nice. First time I've smoked this particular AVO and it is very good. It's a dark sun grown Connecticut wrapper with Dominican filler. Very flavorful.

and another cigarfest smokes bites the dust.


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

romeo from the island


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

now I'm having a CAO Bella Vanilla.

Not a big fan of flavored smokes and this is no exception.

Thank god it's small.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Opus X and it was Delish !!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:

http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Wow!!! That Opus X looks really good!! :shock:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

It was about 90 degrees and very humid in the DC area today. I pulled out a La Aroma de Cuba cigar that had been it the bottom of the humidor for about a year. I washed it down with a Curz Lite. That was a very tasty cigar and think a heartier beer would have gone better. But after 3 Curz Lites... the cigar finished very nicely.



http://imageshack.us


----------



## MaduroScotty (Jan 2, 2006)

Sweet pictures there *Iceman*. I'm going to head outside and enjoy a JR Edicion Limitada :smoke: with a Boulevard wheat beer.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Just had a Sancho Panza Box Pressed Robusto from CM, it was very good :smile:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice pics Rick !!! Makes me want to give one of those bad boys a shot !!


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2007)

Nice pic's Rick. I need to send you some German beer. I know you feel robbed when you pour a 12 oz'er in those glasses I sent you.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

Let the Pix's tell the story. Great day and sun shinning. Good day for a stick/Royal Limited/and a Hell. Oh, I forgot the cigar.






Hey, is she hot or what.
The more I smoke these Dom's. Well, the better. Great smoke.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

:lolat: 


redmondp said:


> Nice pic's Rick. I need to send you some German beer. I know you feel robbed when you pour a 12 oz'er in those glasses I sent you.


I have never felt robbed with any of your bombs Patrick. The big glasses just offset the smaller ones you sent. They are the ying and yang of beer glasses... :beerchug:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

I grabbed a Oliva Bold Churchill today. I like this one, although the draw isn't what I like and it tend to get a little soft the farther down I got. 
But, hey, it beats sitting at my desk for lunch... :roll:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

*Royal SIlk at lunch... with a friendly GATOR!!!!* :shock:

http://imageshack.us

:|


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Gurkha Legend Robusto with a diet-soft drink.

Ick!!!

The drink. Not the stick.


----------



## MaduroScotty (Jan 2, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> *Royal SIlk at lunch... with a friendly GATOR!!!!* :shock:
> 
> http://imageshack.us
> 
> :|


I just smoked that yesterday!. :shock: Delicious. I had intended to smoke something else, but I decided to grab whatever was in my humidor upstairs rather than coolidor downstairs.


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

Hummmmm, Royal Silk !!!!!! :gaga:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

for my lunch hour at work I Had a Leon Jimenes Robusto. Very nice.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Had a Punch Gran Puro, in the Santa Rita size.(4.5 x 52)

These are Great !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks for a wonderful cigar, Barbarian !


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

I had an Avo Maduro torpedo with my morning coffee. It was little mild for me, so I grabbed a Rocky Patel OSG torpedo for lunch. It was a more satisfying smoke.

Cycleman, every time I see a 'gator, I can't stop thinking "more watch bands for me." Don't ask me why.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> *Royal SIlk at lunch... with a friendly GATOR!!!!* :shock:
> 
> http://imageshack.us
> 
> :|


I bet you are glad that gator prefers a Rocky Patel Sun Grown over a Royal Silk..... :lol:


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

I smoked a Royal silk yesterday too


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Just smoked a Padilla Habano Robusto after buying a box blindly (Matt's comments made them sound so tempting). I think it's safe to say it was one of the best cigars I've ever smoked, I'll definitely be buying a second box soon.


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

we had a guy come in the shop the other day and buy a box of them

they are great


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

I have been smoking Camacho Coyolar Puros and Saint Luis Reys(Hond) with Vernors Ginger Ale. I have been sober now for almost 10 months. Woweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :!: However my wife is bitchen about how much I spend on cigars. I often smoke 3-5 per day. :lol:


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Just finished up a Reo Robusto, great cigar as always


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Cycleman said:


>


how are they??


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Matt76 said:


> Cycleman said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


http://cigar-review.com/index2.php?opti ... pic&t=3330

You've seen this sense you asked.... but in case someone else didn't...


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

A bumper crop last night. Started with a Gurkha Legend before dinner. Brusetta bread and grilled Portabello mushroons for the appetizer, a Bacaraat Churchill for the mid course, along with a outstanding salad with oil and vinegar dressing. Dinner was Lobster Ravioli topped with a cream sauce and sauted shrimp. A RP Vintage 1992 and a double espresso w/ a dash of Sambuka topped off a excellent dining experience. We are going back in a couple of week...I'll bring my camera. This place is the best kept secret of Southern PA...


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Sparhawk said:


> This place is the best kept secret of Southern PA...


you must tell me all


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

RP Fusion Torp ..after lunch


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Anton said:


> Sparhawk said:
> 
> 
> > This place is the best kept secret of Southern PA...
> ...


I want to know too...

I had a Padilla Habano at an Ashton event, was that a faux pas?


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

MasterBlend II & another Don Gabrial........


A great cigar day!


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

Last night Royal Silk, But a strange one. This one smelt very bad at the beginning, Tunnel from the side, and travel and all that at the beginning only. After 1-1.5 inch everything come back to normal. Good smell, cigar straight by itself and I enjoy all the rest of this cigar. Maybe something else that tabaco was in the cigar and cause that. Maybe some bug ????
But smoking this ??Bug?? didn't made me sick or crazy, I didn't run nake on the road, or snif butt of everybody I saw (let these thing to CM.) :tease:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Anton, Dayve here is my detailed version of my Friday night...

It's a place called Francesco's. The guy that owns and runs it is a typical Italian with a big heart and love for food. He opened the doors in 1989 and is by far the best Italian restaurant I have even been. We were joking over a cigar and appetizers that we have been to the Olive Garden, which is just up the road from his place. We have driven past this place, oh, about a hundred times and never ate there. 

He welcomed us in the bar for a drink while our table was being prepared outside on the patio. He loves cigars, so he lit one along with us as we moved outside. The service was outstanding with a somewhat nervous waitress but she didn't forget anything and was really pleasant to talk with. Franco came out and sat with us for the first 1/2 hour or so and we talked about Italy, vacationing in Europe. Mike, who is National Guard, has been all over the place (as have I) so we had many things to talk about. Then my wife got to talking to him about Italian food. Her Grandma was off-the-boat Italian and cook like you just can't believe. He sat there and talked to her for about 20 mins just on how his Chef prepares the food and what it was like eating in Italy. He left to attend to other patrons while we enjoyed the bruschetta and grilled portabello mushrooms. Cheryl (Mike’s wife) and I had the Lobster ravioli but my wife and Mike and Les had Filet Asiago. It was a Filet cook to perfection - I can't tell you how this tasted - It was stuffed with prosciutto and asiago cheese. I got to have a bite or two from my wife and I understood her reaction when she first tasted it. Truly outstanding!! 

The cannolli was to die for. He makes the shell ahead of time but doesn’t fill them until they are to be served. This keeps the outside crisp and the inside fresh and creamy. I blinked and it was gone..my wife LOVES those things. I did get a couple of nibbles of the shell with a taste of the filling...Just like being back in Italy. 

He broke out a couple of bottles of Ciante for us as well as shared his coveted bottle of 36 year old Jim Beam. 

The cappuccino was outstanding and after dessert, the espresso was perfect. 

This place is about 15 miles south of Pittsburgh on RT 51 - just south of the Century III Mall. When we go back, I will be bearing some smokes for Franco, he is truly a Host of Hosts.

hor's devoures, Dinner, Dessert and drinks for two set us back about $110 out the door including tip.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Sounds fantastic! I'll have to check them out next time I'm in PA


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Just smoked a LaArura Gold Tubo..... was just so so...

And a Pidilla Corojo 2006..... REALLY tasty!


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

I had a CAO Italia robusto. (my first)



Thanks Madmike,......................... this was a nice med bodied smoke, well, a little on the mild side.


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

I smoked my pipe today and a montecristo plat


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

I havent had a cigar in three maybe four days :sad: I will have one tonight though!! I am thinking LA A Gold Tubos.


----------



## Coop-cr (May 31, 2007)

Last night, I fired up a Cohiba Triangulo. The one before that was a Drew Estate.


Later!

--Coop


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

thehat101 said:


> I havent had a cigar in three maybe four days :sad: I will have one tonight though!! I am thinking LA A Gold Tubos.


Rained so no smoke for me !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Nothing for me tonight after a realy good Mexican dinner - homemade of course. Had to do some shopping and I highlighted my wife's hair.. mg: :tease:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

CAO Cameroon......... look close.... it's going up in smoke....

[WheeleRite hit me today!]

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

had a 2 fer Tuesday

Perdomo ESV 91

and a 

Cusano 18

both came from C-fest

both were good.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Had a La Unica (thanks Didier) and a Partagas (thanks Denny). Both were sub-par though, which is weird. I'll be having something nice tonight to make up for them, perhaps an Upmann Coronas Major.


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Smoke one of thos giftwrapped long ass Camacho figurados last night. Was ok...nothing to get excited about. 

Also smoke another italia...still not one of my faves. 

I hope to smoke a good cigar soon.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Madmike said:


> Smoke one of thos giftwrapped long ass Camacho figurados last night. Was ok...nothing to get excited about.
> 
> Also smoke another italia...still not one of my faves.
> 
> I hope to smoke a good cigar soon.


I f you are wanting something srtonger than the Comacho Havana, try the little Comacho SLR maduro, spicy little stick.

I agree the CAO Itiala is an unremarkable stick, sometimes a smoke is just a smoke.


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

buzkirk said:


> Madmike said:
> 
> 
> > Smoke one of thos giftwrapped long ass Camacho figurados last night. Was ok...nothing to get excited about.
> ...


Oh Yeah man, I like the SLR.


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

Smokin a Perdomo Fresco at the moment....not sure how I feel about it .????????? :???: :???:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

My brother gave me a 5er of these from Honduras.... flavor was ok.... I had about 6 month age on them...

Smoked like a bubbalou..... ick....

Look how it traveled and then POPPED UP!


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Carlos Torano - Casa Torano

Very nice mild/medium smoke. Great flavor, nice burn, excellent draw.


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

Saturday night while going fishing. Cibao, Macaduno hide park, Private stock.
Cibao: Good draw, travel only a little bit (Smoked in the car, window down and at 70MPH.) lot of smoke but extremely mild, no taste. Won't buy again. Sorry CM I gave you 6 of them before to know. 

Macanudo: Good draw, good taste, nothing to complain.

Private stock: Medium filler. Perfect draw, nice asch, lot of smoke, burn perfectly strait but fast, maybe a 20 minute smoke. Mild to Medium taste. For an inexpensive cigar I was surprise. I prefer a bit stronger but may buy again. :smoke:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Gurkha Legend Aniversario

amazing

:shock:


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Smoking a Royal Silk tonight with few Bloody Marys...

Everything is OK now.... 8)



















Here is a quick pic of my "man room"










Here is pic of my best friend:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Great pictures Mike. Looks like a fun place to hang and smoke your stogies.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Had a Cigar.com Cuban Label Robusto while catfishing tonight. No bites, but the cigar was good!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Shot


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Cycleman said:


>


Thats a CAMMY!!!!!! :shock:

Yummmmm!!!!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

An H.Upman Cuban something-or-other,,,,,,,


Shot at 2007-06-30


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

An Oliva Series G for Lunch. A little stronger than I remembered...but I enjoyed it watching some guys getting in some batting practice on the grass behind our building. The weather was PERFECT for sitting outside and enjoying a smoke. Look out there WILL be ...After dinner festivities


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

just finished a Indian Tabac Corojo that came compliments of the Barbarian.


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

RP OSG....little one....surprisingly good!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Graycliff G2










my first one, pretty good.


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

A nice Gispert, compliments of Rick the Iceman!!!  8)  8)


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Davidoff Aniversery 100 ....... my last one!

Butt WHAT A VIEW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Are we to ASSume you enjoyed it??


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Awesome smoke !

My favorite !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

I didn't smoke a cigar last night. My good ones are ruined and the rest are just takin up space. :roll:


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Awwwwwwww geeeeeezzzzzz Mike, what happened??? What kinds sticks did you lose???


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Mike.....I have a first-aid kit for your smoking woes, my friend!!! If you remember, I owe you  . I have been trying to find a certain "explosive" to include in the bomb. I just found it :woohoo: Allow Dr. Whitefish to fix you up Buddy. I will send the prescription out tomorrow (Thursday) & you should have it by Saturday. Trust me....It is just the cure you need Brother!!!    

Denny....you should be afraid as well :twisted:


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

:lol: Fear profits a man nothing! 

BWAHAhahahahaha
!!!


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Denahue said:


> Awwwwwwww geeeeeezzzzzz Mike, what happened??? What kinds sticks did you lose???


Well..I was just bummed about the 7 or so Fonseca Cubana Limitados that have split...along with a couple Gurkha Black Puros. I also split open several JdN Antanos. But I thnk I have fixed the problem now. The ones that don't split all the way when lit will be smoked aboard the lawnmower.

I just have this weirdness about a split cigar...I want them to be pristine...I lose interest in a stick real quick if it splits on me.

And ******...I wasn't trolling for a hit...but I sure do appreciate your generous offer.

I did pick up some Felipe's today...the local was selling Powers and Pelo de Oro's Buy on Get One...which was cool for a B&M.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Not implying or assuming you were trolling in any way my friend. Just reminding you that I owe ya & it was good timing to hit ya back ASAP :beerchug: I just wanted you to know you have a nice package of sticks coming your way in your time of need....That is what we are here for Brother!!!! :smoke: You are a deserving BOTL, I got ya covered!!


----------

